# DogWatchSocialClub CIGAR PODCAST



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Have to reset this thread and show y'all some slick email marketing:

www.cigars.about.com


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

And of course a friendly reminder to give these guys a listen and a vote or two:

It's the only podcast out there that I've seen thus far to deal with cigars and the cigar lifestyle. Good guys with a good show for all the LOTLs here. 

http://podcastalley.com/podcast_details.php?pod_id=3332

www.dogwatchsocialclub.com


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Yup. It is a great show. I was in the process of catching up on all the past shows when we lost everything on the site. Glad you reposted the link, as I hadn't saved it.

Kind of nice to hear them mention CLUB STOGIE, too!

Dale and Bob, keep up the good work!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Uniputt said:


> Yup. It is a great show. I was in the process of catching up on all the past shows when we lost everything on the site. Glad you reposted the link, as I hadn't saved it.
> 
> Kind of nice to hear them mention CLUB STOGIE, too!
> 
> Dale and Bob, keep up the good work!


Some ClubStogie regs have already added their two cents on the show particularly Kenstogie with a great piece on storage.

From what I hear, the Justus League will be making an appearance along with Psygardelic and DownUnderLLG in the near future!

Looking forward to it myself.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I've already had my 15 inutes of fame, on television. Talk about nervous! u 

While I may contribute something written in the future, I think I'll leave the voice reviews to others! 

I'll be listening for all our members!! :ms

(I've always wanted to use that emoticon......)


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

I listened to the latest show last night. Great show as always and congrats to Kenstogie on an outstanding job.


Mark


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> I listened to the latest show last night. Great show as always and congrats to Kenstogie on an outstanding job.
> 
> Mark


Thanks, I am putting together another piece for the show and will backing it with some cool acoustic jazz with a nice melodic major backing. Please give it a listen. Feel free to send any comments or suggestions to [email protected]
Thanks again for the kind words.

Ken


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Have to reset this thread and show y'all some slick email marketing:
> 
> www.cigars.about.com


Thanks much for re-establishing this thread! I finally had time to get re-registered and get back on this morning. Work has been BUSY the last few days so it may still be a day or two before I get my avatar & signature back the way I want them. Again, thanks for "investing" some cha-ching in this thread.

Dale


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Thanks much for re-establishing this thread! I finally had time to get re-registered and get back on this morning. Work has been BUSY the last few days so it may still be a day or two before I get my avatar & signature back the way I want them. Again, thanks for "investing" some cha-ching in this thread.
> 
> Dale


Dale!

Welcome back. And as always, I'm glad to help the show out anywhere I can. I hope you guys get a lot of extra traffic from cigars.about.com.

Funny thing about "investing" in this sticky. Before the crash, the cost of a sticky was 1000 credits. Post-crash, the price dropped to 500 credits. So I actually made out like a bandit. (And if you've ever made out with a bandit, you'd know that's a good thing ... sorry couldn't resist.)

ON WITH THE SHOW!


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I finally finished llistening to the entire archive of DWSC last night, and was very pleased with both myself and you guys. Thanks for a great show!

I would say though, sometimes the audio needs a little work - I don't know what kind of equipment you guys are using but I'll describe the problems I have noticed. Bob is always way louder than Dale, so you should either turn Bob's voice down or Dale's voice up. The music is often way louder than the voices, so you should probably bring that down - sometimes it gets distorted because of this (peaking out perhaps?). The sound effects are cool, but sometimes they don't line up well in the show. My main complaint is that I have to turn my volume dial a lot more than I'd like during the show. I'm sure this is fixable. Another problem is that some of the shows are louder than others - there should probably be a common ground volume level for the shows. My final complaint is that sometimes when the show starts (or after a sound effect) the voices sound extremely tinny, or almost as if they are recorded by a 90s answering machine. Again, these things aren't too big of a deal, and I don't find them too bothersome, but I'd like to listen to a podcast of DWSC where I didn't have to adjust the volume dial at all.

Once again, I really like the show and I look forward to listening for a while to come. Are you going to bring back the CI contests?


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> I finally finished llistening to the entire archive of DWSC last night, and was very pleased with both myself and you guys. Thanks for a great show!
> 
> I would say though, sometimes the audio needs a little work - I don't know what kind of equipment you guys are using but I'll describe the problems I have noticed. Bob is always way louder than Dale, so you should either turn Bob's voice down or Dale's voice up. The music is often way louder than the voices, so you should probably bring that down - sometimes it gets distorted because of this (peaking out perhaps?). The sound effects are cool, but sometimes they don't line up well in the show. My main complaint is that I have to turn my volume dial a lot more than I'd like during the show. I'm sure this is fixable. Another problem is that some of the shows are louder than others - there should probably be a common ground volume level for the shows. My final complaint is that sometimes when the show starts (or after a sound effect) the voices sound extremely tinny, or almost as if they are recorded by a 90s answering machine. Again, these things aren't too big of a deal, and I don't find them too bothersome, but I'd like to listen to a podcast of DWSC where I didn't have to adjust the volume dial at all.
> 
> Once again, I really like the show and I look forward to listening for a while to come. Are you going to bring back the CI contests?


What is needed is a compressor, That should do the trick. Audio can be difficult and complex to say the least. As for a tinny sound that is a common complaint especially with little computer speakers, they simple cant produce all the frequencies. Even with a subwoofer system the midrange (where the voice is) is often missing. The best sound reproduction is in a quiet room with a nice hi-fi system or studio monitors work well too.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

kenstogie said:


> What is needed is a compressor, That should do the trick. Audio can be difficult and complex to say the least. As for a tinny sound that is a common complaint especially with little computer speakers, they simple cant produce all the frequencies. Even with a subwoofer system the midrange (where the voice is) is often missing. The best sound reproduction is in a quiet room with a nice hi-fi system or studio monitors work well too.


I honestly don't think it was my sound system, because I have played the files on many different systems and the file sounds the same on all. I'm picking up on distortion and yes, that tinny sound.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> I finally finished llistening to the entire archive of DWSC last night, and was very pleased with both myself and you guys. Thanks for a great show!
> 
> I would say though, sometimes the audio needs a little work
> Once again, I really like the show and I look forward to listening for a while to come. Are you going to bring back the CI contests?


Our audio was really poor at first, hopefully it's getting better. Since we do the show from two locations and have to do a lot of post production work we have been on a steep learning curve. Thanks for the feedback & we are working it.
We have approached some sponsors again to support the cigar giveaway and hope to have it back soon. Stay tuned!

Dogwatch Dale
Other co-host of the Dogwatch Social Club Podcast


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey Gorillas,

If you haven't checked out dogwatchsocialclub.com in a while, they have links to donate to Katrina relief as well as links to send paperbacks, care packages and cigars to our troops. Give 'em a look if you were looking for ways to reach out.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Hey Gorillas,
> 
> If you haven't checked out dogwatchsocialclub.com in a while, they have links to donate to Katrina relief as well as links to send paperbacks, care packages and cigars to our troops. Give 'em a look if you were looking for ways to reach out.


Thanks Jeof for posting this. Damn, we're going to have to start paying you as our marketing Rep! 
Seriously now, all you Goriillas, think about giving up a couple smokes for the troops and forgo a couple yourself & send the money to the Katrina efforts. What goes around.....


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Thanks Jeof for posting this. Damn, we're going to have to start paying you as our marketing Rep!


Just remember me when you guys get that global radio gig.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Yet another excellent show guys. Dale, I'm looking forward to trying the Tatuaje you reviewed. Sounded fantastic. Bob, I'm already a fan of the Onyx Reserve so it looks like you both won out that afternoon.

Kenstogie, nice piece once more. 

Keep up the great work gang!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Anyone who has traveled the byways of our country has filled their senses with the hidden treasures that make our country great. The sights of clothes drying in a breeze, or people smiling and waving to passing strangers are no less evocative than the smell and taste of home cooking served in the infrequent roadside café. 

This too is the Dogwatch Social Club. A gem of a show redolent of real America served up by real Americans. The podcast’s hosts, Bob and Dale in a herf-style setting regale listeners with tasteful servings of reflection and music, which underpin the hosts varied passions including conversation, music, and cigars.

I found the contribution of Club Stogies, Kenstogie, a seamless, informative and entertaining addition to the format, and look forward to inclusion from more of Club Stogies inveterate fogs.

The Dogwatch Social Club is certainly worth the effort to download. My only question is this: can the show's resist the temptation to alter the format in the face of their growing success.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

dumonweb said:


> Anyone who has traveled the byways of our country has filled their senses with the hidden treasures that make our country great. The sights of clothes drying in a breeze, or people smiling and waving to passing strangers are no less evocative than the smell and taste of home cooking served in the infrequent roadside café.
> 
> This too is the Dogwatch Social Club. A gem of a show redolent of real America served up by real Americans. The podcast's hosts, Bob and Dale in a herf-style setting regale listeners with tasteful servings of reflection and music, which underpin the hosts varied passions including conversation, music, and cigars.
> 
> ...


 :tpd: With Mr. Tony, nice spot again Ken. The Mrs and I just listened to the show. Keep up the good work Bob and Dale.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Loved the latest episode. (Cast?) The audio problems have mostly cleared up but the music is still louder than the speaking. Just something I noticed.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Just remember me when you guys get that global radio gig.


We already have the global gig going, just need to get more of the world listening. Thanks to you, it is happening quicker!
If this turns into a full time paying gig someday, you'll be the first person we call on!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Yet another excellent show guys. Dale, I'm looking forward to trying the Tatuaje you reviewed.


Jeof,
I was seriously impressed with that Tatuaje Reserva J21! I kind of feel strange reviewing a gratis cigar from a shop. I want to do right by the business but don't want to over rate a stick to keep them happy. In this case it was a no-brainer. That cigar was great!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

dumonweb said:


> Anyone who has traveled the byways of our country has filled their senses with the hidden treasures that make our country great. The sights of clothes drying in a breeze, or people smiling and waving to passing strangers are no less evocative than the smell and taste of home cooking served in the infrequent roadside café.
> 
> This too is the Dogwatch Social Club. A gem of a show redolent of real America served up by real Americans. The podcast's hosts, Bob and Dale in a herf-style setting regale listeners with tasteful servings of reflection and music, which underpin the hosts varied passions including conversation, music, and cigars.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dumonweb, very kind words! Feedback like this makes it easy to keep trying. 
When Bob & I started this, it was with the intention to have a voice in the American conversation. It seems that perhaps we have started to reach our goal. 
I doubt we will ever get "too big for our britches". We're just a couple of country raised boys who will keep doing what we believe in whether we have 50 or 5 million listeners. Our format seems to have found its "target audience" with the support of this group.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> We already have the global gig going, just need to get more of the world listening. Thanks to you, it is happening quicker!
> If this turns into a full time paying gig someday, you'll be the first person we call on!


All I did was post a note here. The show won over the Gorillas all by itself. But far be it from me to ever turn down a paying gig! :r

Another reminder to the listeners old and new to show Bob and Dale some love by voting here (click on VOTE NOW):

http://podcastalley.com/podcast_details.php?pod_id=3332


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

dumonweb said:


> This too is the Dogwatch Social Club. A gem of a show redolent of real America served up by real Americans. The podcast's hosts, Bob and Dale in a herf-style setting regale listeners with tasteful servings of reflection and music, which underpin the hosts varied passions including conversation, music, and cigars.


My eyes are watering and I feel a lump in my throat. We stand here on big shoulders. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Just checking in to see if the PDS interview might still happen.  In light of the recent CS server meltdown and the subsequent PDS bomb deployment, there's gotta be some funny stories in there.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

We do plan on getting some time with PDS. Bob & I are in the middle of vacation chaos with both of our schedules, so it may still be a while before we have time to get it done. You're right, the recent events should provide some good radio!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh good we have time to get our review together then, been dragging my knuckles,whoops my feet. BTW have a great vacation guys..


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

My next piece "cigar 101" is written (on company time, don't tell) and now needs the recording end done. The music portion I am still writing but I can whip up a tune in about an hour. Just thought you may like to know.
ken


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kenstogie said:


> My next piece "cigar 101" is written (on company time, don't tell) and now needs the recording end done. The music portion I am still writing but I can whip up a tune in about an hour. Just thought you may like to know.
> ken


kewl Ken, looking forward to it.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

floydp said:


> kewl Ken, looking forward to it.


I have gotten a pretty good response to that thing. I gets me all warm and fuzzy. Not really, but it is pretty damn cool.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Just another reminder for all us fans of the show...

Let's take the Dogwatch Social Club into the super big time huh? 

Keep the votes coming here:

http://podcastalley.com/podcast_details.php?pod_id=3332

They've got 2 votes for September at present, so let's see if we can't bump that up a bit!

Click that VOTE NOW button and as Dale would put it,*Git'er Done!*

Disclaimer: This is not a paid endorsement. CIGma_Chi is in not a compensated spokesperson for the Dogwatch Social Club or any of its affiliates and subsidiaries. He just really likes the show.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I really hate how Podcast Alley makes you vote every month. I have another show that I vote for as well, and it is annoying having to vote every month.

EDIT: I revoted for DWSC, by the way. I think I might also vote on my other e-mail addresses.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> I really hate how Podcast Alley makes you vote every month. I have another show that I vote for as well, and it is annoying having to vote every month.
> 
> EDIT: I revoted for DWSC, by the way. I think I might also vote on my other e-mail addresses.


Thanks for voting! If we ever get a month where we have enough votes to be in the top 50 (or dare I hope - the top 10) we will start to "rise above the noise". With about 6,000 podcasts out there, it's hard to get noticed. Your help is greatly appreciated. Vote early & often!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Just cast my vote. Keep up the good work guys.


Mark


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Just cast my vote. Keep up the good work guys.
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark! You da man!

We've gotten the DWSC into the Top 300 for the month. Let's see if we can't bump into the Top 50 by month's end.

I'm looking forward to hearing Immortal Alice on the show. I've heard much about but heard little from.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Thanks Mark! You da man!
> 
> We've gotten the DWSC into the Top 300 for the month. Let's see if we can't bump into the Top 50 by month's end.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing Immortal Alice on the show. I've heard much about but heard little from.


Got my vote as well, will do same with Anita's email addie too. Did somebody say Alice is gonna be on the show soon?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

floydp said:


> Got my vote as well, will do same with Anita's email addie too. Did somebody say Alice is gonna be on the show soon?


Thanks Frank! A true BOTL as always. As far as Alice, Just wishful thinking on my part but if Bob and Dale have the album, it just may find its way into the show.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Thanks Frank! A true BOTL as always. As far as Alice, Just wishful thinking on my part but if Bob and Dale have the album, it just may find its way into the show.


Dale has them Jeof, looking forward to hearing Jim's music on the radio. I'm gonna be sending copies of cds around CS in bombs(his blessings) to get Alice out there. Its my opinion, but I think the Thonged one has talent buddy.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Thanks Frank! A true BOTL as always. As far as Alice, Just wishful thinking on my part but if Bob and Dale have the album, it just may find its way into the show.


Jeof,
We plan to play some Immortal Alice on next week's show (9/25). I think we will also have another CIGma_Chi cigar review. 
Bob left on vacation this morning without checking the DWSC website. The new show (9/16) was uploaded but can't be accessed from the site. Hope to have that corrected soon. Is anyone having trouble getting the RSS feed through your aggregator? This week's show has the Psygardelic review.
We really love putting the CS pieces on the show. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Jeof,
> The new show (9/16) was uploaded but can't be accessed from the site. Hope to have that corrected soon. Is anyone having trouble getting the RSS feed through your aggregator? This week's show has the Psygardelic review.
> We really love putting the CS pieces on the show. Keep 'em coming!


Dale,

Apparently, the file for the 9/16 show is named differently than the link. (I drilled back from the address of the link to the files directory and noticed the different naming convention.)

The link on the site points to a file with _DWSC in the title. The actual file uploaded is missing that _DWSC in the last part of the filename, hence the missed connection. I have downloaded the file directly from your directory and plan to listen to it right now! 

If anyone else wants to download it, here you go!
(Right Click to save the file for you PC users, CTL Click for you Mac Users)

DOGWATCH SOCIAL CLUB FOR 9/16


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Got it downloaded, thanks Jeof...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Guys,

Great show again. Bob, I really enjoyed the Psygardelic review with the added production. That music worked so well with the review!

Psygardelic, you are a cigar poet, brother!

As for your NFL picks I can't say I envy the Broncos position after Week 1 and I'm not so sure the Chargers are gonna just roll over for you ... besides I have Keenan McCardell on one of my fantasy teams so I need him to roll up some BIG points. But as a Giants fan, I'm spoiled by the whuppin' my team laid down on Arizona.  (Don't worry, I'm a Giants realist as well and am only looking forward to a 8-8 season at best.)

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Just cast my vote. Keep up the good work guys.
> Mark


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Great show again. Bob, I really enjoyed the Psygardelic review with the added production. That music worked so well with the review!
> 
> ...


Jeof,
Bob did a great job with Psygardelic's review, didn't he? Of course, the review stands on it's own merits - well done Psy!
BTW, the Broncos did about all they could to give away this week's game. Damn good thing we have a strong defence! Score should have been 35 -17. Oh well, we'll take it.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice job on the merchandise guys! I'll place an order shortly. 

http://www.cafepress.com/dwsc


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Allright guys, It takes a while to do a 5 min spot with original music.
Anyway I recorded the guitar performance last evening. Kind of a Jazzy intro with a surf/rock/anthem ending. Still needs some editing and mastering. It's great as it is honing my mastering/recording/performance skills. The ending is very upbeat. As for the content that is on the different wrappers available and is already recorded. Another Cigar 101 is almost in the can and soon to be on it's way. 
I have yet to listen to this weeks show as I have to set some time aside for a cold one and a nice cigar. Maybe I'll have that Cremosa mmblz is sending me. u


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

kenstogie said:


> Another Cigar 101 is almost in the can and soon to be on it's way.


Thanks Ken, we look forward to it! The personal music under your pieces makes them very special.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Nice job on the merchandise guys! I'll place an order shortly.
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/dwsc


Please let us know if what ever you order disappoints in any way. We want this stuff to be good. I'm waiting on my first items right now as well. I will also be ordering a couple Club Stogie items from the logo store soon!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> BTW, the Broncos did about all they could to give away this week's game. Damn good thing we have a strong defence! Score should have been 35 -17. Oh well, we'll take it.


A win's a win right? Meanwhile, my Giants are now 2-0 and giving me all kinds of false hope. :r But I'll take it! I was at the game and on the way home smoked a Graycliff Crystal that Navydoc sent my way. What a nice smoke that was! Celebratory, crisp and refreshing!

BTW, didn't get to check if you guys had fixed the naming convention error with the latest show's file. Any word?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> BTW, didn't get to check if you guys had fixed the naming convention error with the latest show's file. Any word?


I sent Bob an email & I think he fixed the RSS feed problem, but did not get the website download one done. He's sunning & funning on the beach & I haven't heard from him. I think we'll talk on Thursday. I appreciate you helping the CS folks getting access!
I've never had a Greycliff yet - I'm jealous! Congrats to your Giants.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Thanks Ken, we look forward to it! The personal music under your pieces makes them very special.


Well I'm no Eric Clapton or Joe Satriani or Jimmy Page or Stevie Ray or Nuno Bettencourt (Who?) or Michael Hedges (RIP) or Stanley Jordan and the list goes on. I also don't have there equipment or the Guitar Technicians or the time to practice 4 hours a day but hey, I think I do ok with what I got. And it is strictly for fun and that it is.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> I appreciate you helping the CS folks getting access!
> I've never had a Greycliff yet - I'm jealous! Congrats to your Giants.


Glad to help. As for the Greycliff, I actually contemplated eating it, it was that delicious. :r


----------



## CarpeDNA (Sep 11, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone else had problems downloading the latest podcast (16 Sept 2005 version)? I cannot click directly or right click to save to file on either my home or my work computer. I have not had this problem in the past.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

CarpeDNA said:


> I was just wondering if anyone else had problems downloading the latest podcast (16 Sept 2005 version)? I cannot click directly or right click to save to file on either my home or my work computer. I have not had this problem in the past.


This is the problem

I left a link to the file in that post too for just that purpose.


----------



## CarpeDNA (Sep 11, 2005)

Oops. Sorry about that! I will be more careful in the future!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

CarpeDNA said:


> Oops. Sorry about that! I will be more careful in the future!


No harm done, no need to apologize. Hope you enjoyed the show!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> Got my vote as well, will do same with Anita's email addie too. Did somebody say Alice is gonna be on the show soon?


I just want to say Thanks again for everyone's support. Podcast Alley's site is down right now, but as of yesterday morning we had risen to the 280th spot out of about 7,000 podcasts. We may not hit the top 50 this month, but I have high hopes for next month. 
Since there are so many podcast out there, and more being added every day, it looks like about 50-60 votes is all it would take to get near that top 50 mark. Shows like Dawn & Drew u and Coverville  that routinely are in the top 10 seem to draw about 400 votes a month. 
For those who enjoy the show and have already voted this month, Bob & I are truely grateful. If you haven't voted yet, what are you waiting for?  The higher we get in the ratings, the more new podcast listeners will find us and listen and our Gorilla guests will get more exposure for their expertise and musical talent. 
OK, end of shameless plug.........


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey catfishm2,
PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Dale,
Just to let you know I very nearly finished my piece then as doing some added touches BAM! Computer Locks. Actually it was SONAR that locked. I cursed a couptle of times of course. I am going to finish it this eve. Also I am voting NOW.
Thanks.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Ken. You da man!


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I done voted and you can too simply click the link and hit vote!!!!!!!!!!

http://72.3.228.212/search.php?searchterm=dogwatch#


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> We may not hit the top 50 this month, but I have high hopes for next month.


You'll quickly learn to never underestimate the Gorillas of ClubStogie.  So let's show 'em what we can do CS!

RANK AS OF TODAY: 258
(click on the link in my signature to go right to the voting page)

Meanwhile ...

Any previews for the upcoming show?

Gotta wonder if the Floydps have worked that microphone yet.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> You'll quickly learn to never underestimate the Gorillas of ClubStogie.
> 
> Any previews for the upcoming show?
> 
> Gotta wonder if the Floydps have worked that microphone yet.


Funny you should ask....I think we will have a cigar review by you, haven't picked out which one yet. I also picked out a couple possible tunes from Immortal Alice. I'll let Bob make the final call on that one. Bob & I are going to smoke & review one of the Rocky Patel's we got from Barlows. My guess is that he will have some fodder from his trip to Ybor City. He was hoping to get some interviews with some of the local rollers there.

Last I saw it sounded like the floydps were rolling up their sleeves and getting on it. I surely hope so. I can't wait to here if they sound like I imagine them to. Certainly looking forward to their wisdom!

On down the road I know we will have another Cigar 101 from Kenstogie, another review from you, and I think Downunder LLG is working something up. Looks like we have at least a month's worth of CS gorilla guests lined up!

BTW, just checked podcast alley - we're at 258.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> BTW, just checked podcast alley - we're at 258.


And climbing, I'm sure ...

As for the next show, sounds exciting. All except for that "review by me" part. :r

I sped thru most of the last review by me. It's a cringer. :r


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> I sped thru most of the last review by me. It's a cringer. :r


Not even! The two of yours we have waiting in the wings are both really good. I really like your style of reviews. I hope you are planning more. The "Vita Meter" seems pretty dialed in to me.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Not even! The two of yours we have waiting in the wings are both really good. I really like your style of reviews. I hope you are planning more. The "Vita Meter" seems pretty dialed in to me.


You're obviously biased becasue of the logo work. :r

Thanks for the kind words and I'll do another review eventually ... for when you guys are REALLY REALLY hard up for content.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I can be biased AND correct at the same time.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Cool guys,
I just checked this stuff out. How I missed it before I don't know.

So what are the monkey's of CS up to behind the scenes of the show. Is there anything that we can do to help. Seems cool and I'd love to throw some support behind it.

Let me know if there's anything I can do 

Dustin
XXX


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

We're trying to get it setup guys but no matter what I do, my voice still sounds goofy. :r Anita told me, I don't know how to break this to you Dick Clark, but your voice is goofy. Oh well it will be a review with one goofy voice and one good one. I was hoping to have it done by now but Anita's schedule and mine(which is the same all the time) has presented problems. We'll be off together this weekend so I'm thinking we'll git r done.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh also are you guys going to do any reviews on or have any information regarding Cuban Cigars. I couldn't find any on the site. That would be a great informational report as well....


XXX


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

1) I just listened to the Ancient Warrior review reading. That was GREAT, GREAT, GREAT. Major props for that.
2) I went to the library and voted for you guys on another e-mail address.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Let me know if there's anything I can do
> 
> Dustin
> XXX


Dustin!

You oughta do an ISOM review! It would be a first for the show. Now go catch up on all the podcasts and go vote!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> 1) I just listened to the Ancient Warrior review reading. That was GREAT, GREAT, GREAT. Major props for that.


I have to agree BDF, that's definitely a fave bit so far!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

floydp said:


> We're trying to get it setup guys but no matter what I do, my voice still sounds goofy. :r Anita told me, I don't know how to break this to you Dick Clark, but your voice is goofy. Oh well it will be a review with one goofy voice and one good one. I was hoping to have it done by now but Anita's schedule and mine(which is the same all the time) has presented problems. We'll be off together this weekend so I'm thinking we'll git r done.


Whenever it gets done, I'm sure it will RAWK. And c'mon now, if my goofy stammering can get thru a review, anybody can!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

By the way Gorillas, the file problem has been fixed so you should all be able to go download the latest episode normally now! Go on and try to not get swept up in the Ancient Warrior review, I dare ya! :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Dustin!
> 
> You oughta do an ISOM review! It would be a first for the show. Now go catch up on all the podcasts and go vote!


I might be up for that if the guys would have me 

I could be the resident Cuban Taste tester LOL

XXX


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I might be up for that if the guys would have me
> 
> I could be the resident Cuban Taste tester LOL
> 
> XXX


Record one and send it in! Bob and Dale will make ya famous.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Well my piece is done and I'm a little over (5:44) 'giver a listen' 
Similiar format as before. Some guitar stuff and a little class. Hope y'all like the surf tune. As usual I wrote (improv mostly) played. mixed it all except the drums I used loops for those.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> We're trying to get it setup guys but no matter what I do, my voice still sounds goofy. :r Anita told me, I don't know how to break this to you Dick Clark, but your voice is goofy. Oh well it will be a review with one goofy voice and one good one. I was hoping to have it done by now but Anita's schedule and mine(which is the same all the time) has presented problems. We'll be off together this weekend so I'm thinking we'll git r done.


Talk about goofy - have you really paid attention to my voice! Hell, if Bob lets me on the show, anybody else is a joy to listen to! What really matters anyway is the content and I'm drooling just waiting to hear yours.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Oh also are you guys going to do any reviews on or have any information regarding Cuban Cigars. I couldn't find any on the site. That would be a great informational report as well....
> 
> XXX


There's the answer to your question from your first post. We'd love to get a bunch of ISOM reviews from the gorillas and I think you'd be a good candidate!. Bob hasn't had any & my current stash is being saved for special occasions, so we haven't done any yet. 
Just record a segment in MP3 format (we'd prefer about 4 minutes or less) and send it to us at [email protected] It can be as simple or as fancy as you want. It can be a review or any other related piece. We can produce it with appropriate music, so you don't have to worry about that unless it's what you want to do. 
Thanks for listening! I think we have some great synergies going with the Dogwatch and the Gorillas. :w


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> 1) I just listened to the Ancient Warrior review reading. That was GREAT, GREAT, GREAT. Major props for that.
> 2) I went to the library and voted for you guys on another e-mail address.


We're hoping psygardelic sends us another one soon. We had a kick with the last one and have received great feedback about it.
Thanks for the vote!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I could be the resident Cuban Taste tester LOL
> 
> XXX


The job doesn't pay worth :BS, but consider yourself hired! We'd be proud to show off your stuff.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

kenstogie said:


> Well my piece is done and I'm a little over (5:44) 'giver a listen'
> Similiar format as before. Some guitar stuff and a little class. Hope y'all like the surf tune. As usual I wrote (improv mostly) played. mixed it all except the drums I used loops for those.


Just listened to the segment - all you gorillas out there better not miss this Cigar 101 class session! Kenstogie can really play the axe, and his description of cigar wrappers is great for the newbies. 
Sorry to tease, this segment will likely play in a couple weeks.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Just listened to the segment Kenstogie can really play the axe, QUOTE]
> Thanks a ton. I really play for fun but I got to say it's nice to get an "atta boy" everyonce in a while. Kind of nice knowing someone is actually listening to me play that gtr. Muchos Gracias Mi Amigo.
> Ken


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Keep voting everyone! Check the current rank in my sig! Maybe ... JUST MAYBE, we can run it into the Top 100!!!


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

Loved the "thick stick" comments on the sexual offenders, though I suppose its not really a laughing matter.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for listening! You're right, it's not really a laughing matter, but sometimes ya just got to to keep from going crazy over it.
BTW, Bob & I just now finished recording the new show. It should be available late tonight or tomorrow morning. It includes a CIGma_Chi review of the Perdomo II and ends with a tune from Immortal Alice.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> There's the answer to your question from your first post. We'd love to get a bunch of ISOM reviews from the gorillas and I think you'd be a good candidate!. Bob hasn't had any & my current stash is being saved for special occasions, so we haven't done any yet.
> Just record a segment in MP3 format (we'd prefer about 4 minutes or less) and send it to us at [email protected] It can be as simple or as fancy as you want. It can be a review or any other related piece. We can produce it with appropriate music, so you don't have to worry about that unless it's what you want to do.
> Thanks for listening! I think we have some great synergies going with the Dogwatch and the Gorillas. :w


Just so you know I'm messing around with the MP3 file I'm recording right now. At first I just wanted to do a Cuban Cigar 101 but I figured I'd start out with a review of some basic Cuban cigars, ie- PSD4, Boli PC, VR Famoso. I figured I could vary the reviews after setting up with the basics.

I'll let you know when I get closer to done.

XXX


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Keep voting everyone! Check the current rank in my sig! Maybe ... JUST MAYBE, we can run it into the Top 100!!!


How often can we vote?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> How often can we vote?


Mark,

It's once a month from each unique email address, I think.

BTW, the next review on the DWSC is the Perdomo 2 I got in a bomb from you so listen for it!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Mark,
> 
> It's once a month from each unique email address, I think.
> 
> BTW, the next review on the DWSC is the Perdomo 2 I got in a bomb from you so listen for it!


Cool, can't wait. Thanks for the info Jeof.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

New Episode is uploaded Gorillas ... with music from IMMORTAL ALICE!!! (That's one of our own from right here at ClubStogie ... Horrorview's his name) 

Now get back to voting willya! :r


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Just so you know I'm messing around with the MP3 file I'm recording right now. At first I just wanted to do a Cuban Cigar 101 but I figured I'd start out with a review of some basic Cuban cigars, ie- PSD4, Boli PC, VR Famoso. I figured I could vary the reviews after setting up with the basics.
> 
> I'll let you know when I get closer to done.
> 
> XXX


Kewl!!!! I think the reviews will be very well received. Thanks so much for your contributions. I can't wait to get them on the air!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice show guys! Glad you enjoyed your vacation, Bob.

Immortal Alice, you guys rock!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Nice show guys! Glad you enjoyed your vacation, Bob.
> 
> Immortal Alice, you guys rock!


Yes they do! Thanks to Jim & the crew for the music, & thanks to floydp for sending it to us.

OK all you gorillas, I hope you caught the show and the new contest. Winner will get free cigars. Show Us Your Ash!!!! We're looking for the best photo of you and your cigar ash. Creativity counts, and bigger is not always better, although a long ash does add to your chances.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Great show again everyone! Excellant review Jeof(thanks for the mention). Jim, great band! Looking forward to hearing more from you guys.


Mark


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I have been out of touch for awhile (reality intrudes) and I am so overwhelmed by the outpouring of support for the show. I really appreciate it. I have added a VOTE link on the front page, cleaned up a few items and added photos of the ultrlight flight adventure and me in front of a few cigar shops in Ybor City.
I want to really encourage everyone to enter the 'Show Us Your ASH' contest. If you can snap a picture, you can enter the contest. Send all entries to:
[email protected]


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

"bout time you wandered back to the jungle! You'll have to keep an eye on the troops when I go on vacation next.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I sent in a few of my favorite Ash pictures.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> I sent in a few of my favorite Ash pictures.


These are great, look for them soon on the web site.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> I sent in a few of my favorite Ash pictures.


Dave,
Those are great pics! I've never seen anyone try to stand a cigar on it's ash before!
BTW, thanks for the bump - PM sent.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> These are great, look for them soon on the web site.


That's awesome! I showed Chris and he said "Whoa, I'm on a website! That's awesome!" Thanks! Hey everyone - that's a PSD4 I'm holding that altbier gifted me in the NST I did a while back.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> I sent in a few of my favorite Ash pictures.


Thanks for the bump. Is that like two gorillas bunping their chests in a show of domination?


----------



## Gurkha (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow! Thanks for turning me on to those guys. When I compare Cigar Dave to DWSC, there's no contest. Bob & Dave need to get time slots on XM and Sirius. Guess it's time to play taps for "the General."


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Gurkha said:


> Wow! Thanks for turning me on to those guys. When I compare Cigar Dave to DWSC, there's no contest. Bob & Dave need to get time slots on XM and Sirius. Guess it's time to play taps for "the General."


Totally. 
Kenstogie Cigar 101


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Gurkha said:


> Wow! Thanks for turning me on to those guys. When I compare Cigar Dave to DWSC, there's no contest. Bob & Dave need to get time slots on XM and Sirius. Guess it's time to play taps for "the General."


Word...

Great show guys, and boy it was kewl hearing Alice jammin. I sit on my porch listening to you guys and I find myself talking like your sitting here smokin a stogie, hell the neighbors already think I'm nuts sitting here smokin cigars all weekend, now it looks like I'm yakking to myself. Jeof what can I say? Your review this time was even better than the first one. Nice hearing my ole buddy Marks name on the broadcast. We talk for hours every saturday night on the phone about cigars and on ocasion life stuff as well. Keep up the good work fellers.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

floydp said:


> Word...


The shows continue to get better and better and let me take this time to congratulate Bob and Dale on what will be their 25TH SHOW!

Congrats guys! You've earned every fan you've gotten!

Frank, thaks again for the kind words. I do enjoy the reviews only insofar as it requires me to smoke another great cigar. :r

BTW MANY CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW GRANDCHILD! I hope you and Anita are smoking something lovely for that blessed event!

I just ran my first half-marathon, 13.1 miles of beautiful Central Park, and guess what accompanied me on most of that run, yup the DWSC. So you see, it's not just for sitting around and smoking kiddies!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Gurkha said:


> Wow! Thanks for turning me on to those guys. When I compare Cigar Dave to DWSC, there's no contest. Bob & Dave need to get time slots on XM and Sirius. Guess it's time to play taps for "the General."


Gurkha,

Thanks for listening! You are too kind with your praise - hell, we're happy to be mentioned in the same sentence with Cigar Dave.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> The shows continue to get better and better and let me take this time to congratulate Bob and Dale on what will be their 25TH SHOW!
> 
> I just ran my first half-marathon, 13.1 miles of beautiful Central Park, and guess what accompanied me on most of that run, yup the DWSC. So you see, it's not just for sitting around and smoking kiddies!


Jeof,

Congrats on your marathon. I work out every day but I can't run unless I'm being chased! I envy you guys that can do that. BTW, I see your Giants kicked butt again this weekend.

Our 25th show should be uploaded sometime this morning. With me having to get my boat off the lake this weekend and celebrating my B-day, we didn't get it recorded until last night. Bob was hoping to get all the post-production work done late last night.

We smoked the Triple Ligero during the show. I believe we have a review by you on the same cigar lined up for one of the next shows, so we didn't go into much depth on them - don't want to steal your thunder. We also have another kenstogie Cigar 101 on the show. All you newbies out there pay attention in class to learn about wrappers.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Jeof,
> Our 25th show should be uploaded sometime this morning. With me having to get my boat off the lake this weekend and celebrating my B-day, we didn't get it recorded until last night. Bob was hoping to get all the post-production work done late last night.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY DALE!!! Many happy returns and I hope you had a great cigar to celebrate it!

As always, looking forward to the next show!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> Great show guys, and boy it was kewl hearing Alice jammin. I sit on my porch listening to you guys and I find myself talking like your sitting here smokin a stogie, hell the neighbors already think I'm nuts sitting here smokin cigars all weekend, now it looks like I'm yakking to myself. Jeof what can I say? Your review this time was even better than the first one. Nice hearing my ole buddy Marks name on the broadcast. We talk for hours every saturday night on the phone about cigars and on ocasion life stuff as well. Keep up the good work fellers.


We'll probably get another Alice tune up in the next show or two. They do rock!
I must have the same neighbors as you. When we record the show every week, I sit on the back patio. As folks pass by on the bike path behind the house, they always give me strange looks. They can't figure out why I'm talking and laughing to myself. Some have actually stopped and asked me why I keep refering to the cigar in my hand. I usually just point to the glass of scotch sitting there and keep talking (maybe one day I'll just get them engaged in conversation while we're recording - that might be a hoot!) to Bob. :w


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> (maybe one day I'll just get them engaged in conversation while we're recording - that might be a hoot!)


That would be great. 
Also, HAPPY B-DAY!!!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Many happy returns and I hope you had a great cigar to celebrate it!



I had a great cigar day, had 2 ITSF Toro Maduros, a Partagas Black Clasico, a Leon Jimenes Maduro Torp and finished off the day with a Cuaba that floydp gifted me. A great sail on the lake with my wife & son, good food and good cigars (along with many warm words from the gorillas) made for a perfect day!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Our 25th show should be uploaded sometime this morning.


DWSC episode #25 is up!


----------



## Gurkha (Oct 1, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Gurkha,
> 
> Thanks for listening! You are too kind with your praise - hell, we're happy to be mentioned in the same sentence with Cigar Dave.


 Dale,

Sorry I called you Dave, I musthave had Cigar Dave on the brain. You guys are more fun and entertaining than the General. I just wish he would go back to discussing cigars instead of showcasing himself having a good time. I still like his Officers Club, though.

Congrats on 25 fun episodes. I copy them to CD's and listen to them at work. I even wind up listening to each one two or three times, since I tend to miss stuff each time. Darn work, always gets in the way of my personal life, and makes me get up before I'm finished sleeping.

BTW - I just listened to you guys discussing guns. My favorite is my old trusty Belgian Browning Hi-Power (circa 1950).

Regards.
Steve


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Gurkha said:


> Dale,
> 
> Congrats on 25 fun episodes.
> 
> ...


Steve,

Welcome to the club! Great show ain't it? No give these guys a boost if you can and vote below! (Just cick on my sig!) We're trying to boost them up and maybe get them some serious notice.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> I just ran my first half-marathon, 13.1 miles of beautiful Central Park, and guess what accompanied me on most of that run, yup the DWSC. So you see, it's not just for sitting around and smoking kiddies!


That would be the MOST exercise I have gotten in.....well maybe forever.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> That would be the MOST exercise I have gotten in.....well maybe forever.


Well, lifting a hefty cigar and an equally sizeable Scotch to your mouth is considered exercise ... right? RIGHT!!!??? :r

In that case, I'm Mr. Olympia!


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> DWSC episode #25 is up!


See if you can identify the Immortal Alice riff in this episode......


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Well, lifting a hefty cigar and an equally sizeable Scotch to your mouth is considered exercise ... right? RIGHT!!!??? :r
> 
> In that case, I'm Mr. Olympia!


I have the arms of a champion.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> (maybe one day I'll just get them engaged in conversation while we're recording - that might be a hoot!) to Bob. :w


 That would make for an interesting show. DO IT!


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I just heard the show and thought you guys may want to know, it is my understanding that the Term "maduro" refers to 2 things A-the color of wrapper alone, B- the process to create a Maduro Wrapper. So it is possible for example to die a cigar so it looks like a maduro but the wrapper leaf never went through the process. Conversely it is possible to have a wrapper go through the maduro process but never reach a dark enough color for it to be reffered to as a Maduro. I hope this makes sense.

The maduro process is to first use the Ligero leaves (top 2/3 of the plant) and second have those leaves fermented longer and a warmer temp than a regular wrapper.

Great show btw!!!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

This is how JR Cigars (for whatever that's worth) defines 'maduro' as well.

http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=jrcu_maduro


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

kenstogie said:


> I just heard the show and thought you guys may want to know, it is my understanding that the Term "maduro" refers to 2 things A-the color of wrapper alone, B- the process to create a Maduro Wrapper. So it is possible for example to die a cigar so it looks like a maduro but the wrapper leaf never went through the process. Conversely it is possible to have a wrapper go through the maduro process but never reach a dark enough color for it to be reffered to as a Maduro. I hope this makes sense.
> 
> The maduro process is to first use the Ligero leaves (top 2/3 of the plant) and second have those leaves fermented longer and a warmer temp than a regular wrapper.
> 
> Great show btw!!!


As I understand what Partagas has done is create a new tobacco plant and then also leave the leaf on longer till it turns black. So in your opinion, would this qualify as a Maduro?


----------



## Gurkha (Oct 1, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> As I understand what Partagas has done is create a new tobacco plant and then also leave the leaf on longer till it turns black. So in your opinion, would this qualify as a Maduro?


 It wouldn't be a maduro if the word "maduro" only applied to a leaf which went through an aging and fermentation process to become dark. But I believe (could be mistaken) that "maduro" applies solely to the color, not the process used to darken the leaf. Has anyone asked a Partagas rep?


----------



## Gurkha (Oct 1, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Steve,
> 
> Welcome to the club! Great show ain't it? No give these guys a boost if you can and vote below! (Just cick on my sig!) We're trying to boost them up and maybe get them some serious notice.


 Already done.

Vote early - Vote often


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> As I understand what Partagas has done is create a new tobacco plant and then also leave the leaf on longer till it turns black. So in your opinion, would this qualify as a Maduro?


In my opinion it is a grey area. It didn't really go through the fermentation process that a regular maduro wrapper leaf went through so I would be inclined to say no.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Guys, that was an all around excellent show! One of the finest yet. Congrats!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad you liked it Jeff. We went kind of long - 59 minutes instead of our usual 40 or so. I'd like some feedback from the listeners on that. Is up to an hour too long? I imagine most of you are busy just like me. Does everyone have enough time to listen to a show that long? Should we try to stay under 45 minutes or is an occasional longer show OK?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Glad you liked it Jeff. We went kind of long - 59 minutes instead of our usual 40 or so. I'd like some feedback from the listeners on that. Is up to an hour too long?


I have to say I like the hour long format. I think it makes for an easier flow and there's no sense of having to try to cram things in there. To me, you both seemed much more relaxed and easygoing, if that's even possible. :r

Also very much enjoyed the music on this show. If I had this podacst downloaded for my half-marathon, it would have made the time pass much more smoothly, I think.

Think I'm gonna have another Triple Ligero tonight just because of the show.


----------



## Gurkha (Oct 1, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Glad you liked it Jeff. We went kind of long - 59 minutes instead of our usual 40 or so. I'd like some feedback from the listeners on that. Is up to an hour too long? I imagine most of you are busy just like me. Does everyone have enough time to listen to a show that long? Should we try to stay under 45 minutes or is an occasional longer show OK?


 I vote for an hour! :2


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Since it is usually just one show per week, an hour is fine by me.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey guys for me an hour is cool because it is close to hanging out but not for to long and besides you need an hour to smoke any cigar of any notable size.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

An hour sounds great.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

And hour sounds great...


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> An hour sounds great...


Ok guys, I'll quit worrying if we run up to an hour. Sounds like that's OK with most of this crew.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

By the way Dale,

I heard you were building your own cabinet humidor. Are you gonna post pics? Talk about it on the show? Provide me a cut list and plans? :r

I'm a wannabe amateur woodworker and would like my first project to be a cabinet humidor of my own.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> I heard you were building your own cabinet humidor. Are you gonna post pics? Talk about it on the show? Provide me a cut list and plans? :r
> 
> I'm a wannabe amateur woodworker and would like my first project to be a cabinet humidor of my own.


Well Jeof, my plans have changed slightly. I am also an amateur and decided I was not ready to build the entire Humidor at this point (mostly due to lack of time) so I have found a wine cabinet at a local furniture store (about $80) that I am going to line with cedar and build cedar shelves for. It's about 38" high, 26" wide and 14" deep. It already seals fairly well and once I've overlapped the cedar lining it should be great. I will talk about it on the show once I get started & I'll post some pics here for everyone to critique. 
By the time I get this one filled up, I should be ready to start a second (even bigger!) one from scratch. If you beat me to it, I'll bug YOU for plans and cut sheets!


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I went ahead a re-voted for Dogwatch, since October started. Everyone else needs to go do the same!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> If you beat me to it, I'll bug YOU for plans and cut sheets!


The only cuts I'll be making any time soon are paper cuts since I don't even have a saw to my name. At this stage it's all books and dreams. 

That being said, I'd love to see your workaround!


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Wow, an hour of the dogwatch social club would be pretty great.. The longer the better in my opinion!!! I'm hoping that if things turn around for me in the next month or two, I should be able to regain enough creativity to muster up another review or so.. I dont know what happened but I just lost the magic.. call it PrimalBrainFunctionItusOtus or a simple writers block but my creativity has been on hold.. I think that it is so freakin cool that you guys let us gorillas contribute to your show.. its so hip and down to earth and I get so excited when one of the members here start talkin' or are mentioned!! 

Cheers to you Bob and Dale and for Cigma_Chi for bridging the gap between Gorilla and Host!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

psygardelic said:


> I'm hoping that if things turn around for me in the next month or two, I should be able to regain enough creativity to muster up another review or so.. I dont know what happened but I just lost the magic.. call it PrimalBrainFunctionItusOtus or a simple writers block but my creativity has been on hold..


Never force the creative process, Psy! Let it come to you. It'll make it that much cooler when it finally airs.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Just cast my vote. Is everyone remembering to do the same?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Good point Mark. Keep voting everyone!

Dale, have a great vacation!


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Dale is away on vacation for a few days and I am not sure if he will be joining me for the show this week. Depends on his level of celebrating...
However, I have ann interesting show lined up this week with music by Immortal Alice, Don't Harass Betty and the David Samuels Project. I will also have a guest review by Jeof and a little of my own opinions. Hope you all can pull up a comfortable chair, a good smoke and the right libations to join me/us for another excursion into the DogWatch Social Club.

Thanks for all of your support, we both really appreciate it.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> DI will also have a guest review by Jeof and a little of my own opinions. Hope you all can pull up a comfortable chair, a good smoke and the right libations to join me/us for another excursion into the DogWatch Social Club.
> 
> Thanks for all of your support, we both really appreciate it.


I fear I might be wearing out my welcome with the reviews but rest assured Gorillas, I didn't record that many! Soon we'll be able to leave the reviewing to the pros. :r

Looking forward to the show Bob!


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Something I noticed... I was going through all of the show's titles, renaming them as "001, 002, etc" when I got to the last show and it was 024. I remembered that you had said you had produced 25 shows. I went to your website, and it looks like both shows listed as #3 and #4 are dated 5/8/05. Am I missing something, or did you guys miscount?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> Something I noticed... I was going through all of the show's titles, renaming them as "001, 002, etc" when I got to the last show and it was 024. I remembered that you had said you had produced 25 shows. I went to your website, and it looks like both shows listed as #3 and #4 are dated 5/8/05. Am I missing something, or did you guys miscount?


BDF,

I believe the upcoming show (10/10) will be number 25.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Okay, that's what I was thinking. Are they numbered incorrectly on DWSC.com?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> Okay, that's what I was thinking. Are they numbered incorrectly on DWSC.com?


Actually, I'm not so sure now either. The last show (10/10) was ID'd by Bob as the 26th show so who knows! :r

Either way, Bob and Dale, another excellent show, of course. I'm a big fan of that Immortal Alice song. Very catchy!


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Just listened to the show - great as usual. Going to go vote for the second time this month, now that I'm on a different IP Address. By the way Dale, next time you're going to be in NC - let me know so we can have a mini herf!


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Actually, I'm not so sure now either. The last show (10/10) was ID'd by Bob as the 26th show so who knows! :r
> 
> Either way, Bob and Dale, another excellent show, of course. I'm a big fan of that Immortal Alice song. Very catchy!


I will have to go check it out. We didnt keep track so well in the beginning and have removed a few shows for the sake of space recently. You guys are probably right.....


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Guys,

It looks like altbier (George) is having a beer and cigar fest March 11th and 12th in Fort Lauderdale. Looks like you might have to do a llive remote! :r

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14612


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Guys,
> 
> It looks like altbier (George) is having a beer and cigar fest March 11th and 12th in Fort Lauderdale. Looks like you might have to do a llive remote! :r
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14612


I was wondering does altbier sell his brews?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

kenstogie said:


> I was wondering does altbier sell his brews?


I'm sure he does. Alternatively, I'm sure he can be persuaded with a few choice sticks to send some brew your way. I've had the pleasure of tasting some of his wares and they're fantastic!

I wonder if he can be convinced to send some to the DogWatch Crew to sample on the show.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

i cant sell my beer, but if you ask anyone, i am happy to share the wealth.

working on a club stogie brew soon, 55 gallons og bourbon barrel imperial stout. it will e a bitch to brew but worth it.

cheers!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Another great show guys, congratulations! Joef, your reviews are great, keep 'em coming.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Guys,
> 
> It looks like altbier (George) is having a beer and cigar fest March 11th and 12th in Fort Lauderdale. Looks like you might have to do a llive remote! :r
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14612


Since I have grandkids (yea I'm that old..) in Boynton Beach I can probably make it a two-fer... One for my wife and one for me!


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Another great show guys, congratulations! Joef, your reviews are great, keep 'em coming.


We really appreciate all of the contributions from Jeof, KenStogie and Psygardelic. I look forward more contributions! I would be happy to review a brew from AltBier. I used to brew myself and have considered getting back in to it. it is time consuming but an excellent use of that time. My wife and I were regular attendees at the Great American berr Festival in Denver until we moved to Florida. I still miss that experience. It was the worlds largest party with the nicest people on earth.


----------



## Gurkha (Oct 1, 2005)

Bob & Dale,

I bought one of your clocks for my office at work. Getting odd looks from people. Very cool.

Steve


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> Just listened to the show - great as usual. Going to go vote for the second time this month, now that I'm on a different IP Address. By the way Dale, next time you're going to be in NC - let me know so we can have a mini herf!


Dave,

You've got a deal. I'm shooting to get back out there next spring. We'll see if we can hook up!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Gurkha said:


> Bob & Dale,
> 
> I bought one of your clocks for my office at work. Getting odd looks from people. Very cool.
> 
> Steve


Steve,
Thanks so much! I'm glad you like it. That ought to be a great conversation starter - helps bring more LOTL into the fold. :ms


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

So have there been 25 or 26 episodes?

Edit: And Dale, we could definitely have a mini herf. Sounds good to me - let me know when you'll be around.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm waiting on my DWSC Sleeveless Tee and new fave office mug to arrive any day now.

BTW, somebody get Horrorview to post the lyrics to 'Draw' here. I can only get by humming and mumbling for so long! :r


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

LOL! I don't know how I missed this thread, but Cigma pointed me here to post the lyrics to one of our songs for Dale and the guys from the show. Hell, half the time I don't even know what I'm saying, but these are the lyrics to "DRY".

*Dry-*

_It's true, I'm only talking to the few
The few that began this private war and all it was they're fighting for, it's done.
And it's true, I have no BMW.
But everything I lack in cash, I make up in spades in flash, because...

I won't be wasted
And you don't look to sane

And it's true, I've got a private beef with you
I general I despise your kind, smiling with a knife behind your back
And it's true, that I could always see right through you
While you stand there eyes all dry, I can see the tears you hide because...

I won't be wasted
And you still look the same

It's true, that this song ends right here with you, 
you with the forked and poison tongue, you'll burn for this when it's all done, deserved.
And it's true, I'll get my BMW
And when you see me out in style notice my tremendous smile, because because because..._

See, it's better NOT to know the words! :r


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey, if you need prizes to giveaway, I'll gladly throw some Immortal Alice CD's your way! Just PM me an addy to send 'em to!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

horrorview said:


> LOL! I don't know how I missed this thread, but Cigma pointed me here to post the lyrics to one of our songs for Dale and the guys from the show. Hell, half the time I don't even know what I'm saying, but these are the lyrics to "DRY".
> 
> See, it's better NOT to know the words! :r


Awesome! Now I can sing along. I flaked on the title. Sorry 'bout that. It IS Dry not Draw (must have had cigars on the brain).

Either way, I love that song!

In other news, keep voting gang!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> So have there been 25 or 26 episodes?


26 is the correct answer!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Hey, if you need prizes to giveaway, I'll gladly throw some Immortal Alice CD's your way! Just PM me an addy to send 'em to!


Thanks Jim! PM on the way.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> 26 is the correct answer!


Are you sure 'cause I aint...


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> Are you sure 'cause I aint...


Yeah, here's the ones I have on my iTunes, with the date of entry into the iTunes system (am I missing one?):

001: 4/23
002: 4/30
003: 5/8
004: 5/14
005: 5/22
006: 5/30
007: 6/6
008: 6/12
009: 6/19
010: 6/26
011: 7/3
012: 7/11
013: 7/17
014: 7/24
015: 8/1
016: 8/7
017: 8/14
018: 8/22
019: 8/30
020: 9/4
021: 9/11
022: 9/16
023: 9/25
024: 10/1
025: 10/9

But on your website you list both shows #003 and #004 as being released on the same date: 5/8/05. I just thought maybe it was a number error on your site? Maybe you could count the actual shows in your library to double check? I don't know. And also, there's the chance that I'm missing a show, and so I'd like to hear it!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

OK Gorillas, halfway thru October, and the DWSC crew needs some votes to push them into the Top 100! Sally forth!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Thanks Jim! PM on the way.


I'll mail 'em off on Monday (or when the rain stops here, finally! My van has no brakes as it is!! LOL)!

:r


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

I voted, finally.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

The new episode is out! Go download! Go vote as well.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Gret show guys! I can only imagine the looks on your faces when you realized that you didn't hit the RECORD button that first time.

Excellent interview as well. Enchanted Ape sounds like a winner. Can't wait to hear the interview with Immortal Alice as well.

And a big congrats to all the Ash winners!

Thanks again for everything you bring to ClubStogie. It's nice to have that synergy working so well!


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow, I called Chris and left him a voice mail to tell him that he won the contest for most creative. He hasn't called back yet; we're on our fall break. I know he'll be excited though. I've been trying to get him to come on Club Stogie for a long time. I think we'll end up somehow splitting the prize, because I gave him the idea and took the picture, and submitted it. I think he'll be cool with that. Anyways, I just wanted to say "thanks!" to Bob and Dale. I really love the show and look forward to it every week. I'm checking out the merchandise and I've got my eye on one of the coffee mugs, so in a few weeks I may get that (right now I'm in a little financial debt to my university). Thanks for the show and the contest guys!


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> Yeah, here's the ones I have on my iTunes, with the date of entry into the iTunes system (am I missing one?):
> QUOTE]
> 
> Your count is correct. When we started counting, I had some show notes out of order (still can't seem to get them fixed) and I counted one show twice. The current show is number 26. I have corrected all of the show numbers in the archive.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> Wow, I called Chris and left him a voice mail to tell him that he won the contest for most creative. He hasn't called back yet; we're on our fall break. I know he'll be excited though. I've been trying to get him to come on Club Stogie for a long time. I think we'll end up somehow splitting the prize, because I gave him the idea and took the picture, and submitted it. I think he'll be cool with that. Anyways, I just wanted to say "thanks!" to Bob and Dale. I really love the show and look forward to it every week. I'm checking out the merchandise and I've got my eye on one of the coffee mugs, so in a few weeks I may get that (right now I'm in a little financial debt to my university). Thanks for the show and the contest guys!


You are the one that submitted the entry, it seems only right that we send you the prize. Send me your address and shirt size.
Bob


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Thanks again for everything you bring to ClubStogie. It's nice to have that synergy working so well!


Jeff - Thanks to you for another great review! I love those Triple Ligero so much I've gone out and bought a box. I'm going to TRY to let them get some age on them & see how they are in a few months.
OK now, all you other gorillas, we need to get some more cigar reviews sumbitted before Jeff takes over the show (  just kidding, we'll gladly air more by you too!) and becomes the star. How about it Frank & Anita - get yours done yet?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> OK now, all you other gorillas, we need to get some more cigar reviews sumbitted before Jeff takes over the show (  just kidding, we'll gladly air more by you too!) and becomes the star.


:R Hardly a star by any stretch, I'm sure. I'm glad I could contribute and thankful that you guys would suffer the babbling. I too am looking forward to the other gorilla contributions!

As for the Triple Ligero, I just bought another humidor to store a few more away myself!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Another great show as always guys, congratulations. Jeof your reviews are great; very informative and insightful.


----------



## SmokusMaximus (Sep 7, 2005)

Good Show guys. I listen to you by burning all of your shows to a CD that I put in the car while commuting to work.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for listening catfishm2 & SM! Bob & I really appreciate the support of the CS gorillas.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Another great show as always guys, congratulations. Jeof your reviews are great; very informative and insightful.


Thanks for the kind words Mark. I think I've worn out my welcome for reviews so it might be time for you to step up and put one together yourself, what do you think?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> ......so it might be time for you to step up and put one together yourself, what do you think?


I second that! We'd love to air a review from you Mark


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

SmokusMaximus said:


> Good Show guys. I listen to you by burning all of your shows to a CD that I put in the car while commuting to work.


 :tpd:

Ha! That's exactly what I do. I am just finally getting caught up to the most receint show.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Thanks for the kind words Mark. I think I've worn out my welcome for reviews so it might be time for you to step up and put one together yourself, what do you think?


If you get Frank and me liquored up, we might do one together :r

I talk so slow with that long drawn out southern accent the show would be over before I finished.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> If you get Frank and me liquored up, we might do one together :r
> 
> I talk so slow with that long drawn out southern accent the show would be over before I finished.


Well from what I understand, you, Frank and Anita will be hanging out for a weekend upcoming ... which might be the PERFECT opportunity to do a small "Herf/Review" amongst friends. I say you guys make it happen!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Well from what I understand, you, Frank and Anita will be hanging out for a weekend upcoming ... which might be the PERFECT opportunity to do a small "Herf/Review" amongst friends. I say you guys make it happen!


As long as you're at it, do two or three! Ok, I may be a bit over-enthusiastic, but really, what a great opportunity. I'm sure all our listeners would love to hear a group "Herf/Review" from someone other then me & Bob. You're going to do it anyway, may as well get it "on tape". We can always help with post production if you want. :w


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Date line Palm Bay,Florida Sun Oct 23, 2005
As an anxious citizenry anxiously awais the arrival of Hurricane Wilma, the cast and crew of the good ship DogWatch have courageoulsy produced and published yet another in their wildly succesful DogWatch Social Club herfcast series. Find it now at WWW.DogWatch Social Club


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> Date line Palm Bay,Florida Sun Oct 23, 2005
> As an anxious citizenry anxiously awais the arrival of Hurricane Wilma, the cast and crew of the good ship DogWatch have courageoulsy produced and published yet another in their wildly succesful DogWatch Social Club herfcast series. Find it now at WWW.DogWatch Social Club


Bob, I hope all is well with you and yours in FL. Stay safe!

Gonna listen to the show now but just wanted to say "Good game" with the Broncos. You have to admit that that was a heck of a comeback from my Giants!


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Bob, I hope all is well with you and yours in FL. Stay safe!
> 
> Gonna listen to the show now but just wanted to say "Good game" with the Broncos. You have to admit that that was a heck of a comeback from my Giants!


Thanks for your well wishes. We are currently getting hammered though not as bad as others.
Those Giants just seem to have our number, but it was a good game.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> Thanks for your well wishes. We are currently getting hammered though not as bad as others.
> Those Giants just seem to have our number, but it was a good game.


Great show again gentlemen. Looking forward to next week's herfcast. The pair of you smoking and drinking together ... just try to stay lucid enough to get through the show willya? :r


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Looking forward to next week's herfcast. The pair of you smoking and drinking together ... just try to stay lucid enough to get through the show willya? :r


Sometimes, lucidity is a challenge  
So, what do you all think of the term "herfcast"? I don't know why we didn't think of it sooner, but it seems appropriate to me. So, if we may be allowed, I think we'll coin that term and use it on the show.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Just in case anyone cares  

We are all fine here at Club Mac. No damage except the pool is full of leaves..but I think I'll save that for Dale.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> Just in case anyone cares
> 
> We are all fine here at Club Mac. No damage except the pool is full of leaves..but I think I'll save that for Dale.


We all care!!!! However, it'll cost you a bunch of cigars to clean out the pool. I'm too old to be a pool boy!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> Just in case anyone cares
> 
> We are all fine here at Club Mac. No damage except the pool is full of leaves..but I think I'll save that for Dale.


Glad to hear everything is OK! The boys of the DWSC live to HerfCast another day!


----------



## SmokusMaximus (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad you came through unscathed and everyone is safe.

You and Dale should do the next show in the same State?

I take it the show's next topic will be about the dangers of Herfing durning a Huricane?


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Dale rolled in to town yesterday and is staying with me through Tuesday. We will be doing the show this weekend from the same location, face to face, I only hope it doesn't suffer too much. :ms 
We are also hoping to put together interviews with horroview and Mr. and Mrs. FloydP over the weekend for use at later dates.
We have already started the trip off with Gurhka Ancient Warriors and Sancho Panza Escudero's. The car looks like a scene from a Cheech and Chong movie as it billows smoke from every orifice. :w


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Sounds like good times ahead! Have a great time!

Looking forward to the interviews with the CS Gorillas as well!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> We are also hoping to put together interviews with horroview and Mr. and Mrs. FloydP over the weekend for use at later dates.


Well, I'm done working (been at a conference for the last two days in Orlando) and finally had a chance to log in. 
Bob & I have had a blast so far, & he's not wrong about the scene from Cheech & Chong - his car is impossible to see through by the time we get to Orlando every morning!!!
However, he was confused about our interview schedule. We plan to interview horrorview, pds and altbier. Fear not floydp's, we will leave you in peace. However, we're still hopeful you have captured something from your weekend with catfishm2!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Great show again gents! Sounds like you guys had a blast just hanging out and herfing. I hope all your listeners take your pleas to heart and work up some nice reviews for you and for us as well.

Sounds like the Coyolar is a winner. I'll give them a try as I sit and lounge in my new DWSC T-shirt and sip my coffee from my new DWSC mug. 

By the way Gorillas, if any of you are still up, give a listen to the guys' new show "The Midnight Watch"

*CLICK TO LISTEN to "THE MIDNIGHT WATCH!"*


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Well you suggested to me to listen in my car instead of XM comedy, well I have. I'm only up to 6/6/05 but have everything up to your recent pods in my ipod so I'll catch up. Thanks.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Just so you know, The Midnight Watch isn't downloading in iTunes.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> Just so you know, The Midnight Watch isn't downloading in iTunes.


Sorry about that. Mispelled a couple of words (like Watch (Wtch) duh). It will take a little time for itunes to pick up the change. Thanks for letting me know,


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Guys,

Congrats on breaking the TOP 100 on Podcast Alley! Let's see if we can't keep you there!

The Midnight Watch was a nice mellow show. Great commuting music.


----------



## Jkbd33 (Jun 22, 2005)

I was about to go out and smoke the other night and I didn't really feel like reading anything so I grabbed my Ipod and listened to some DWSC. Then I realized I did not feel like watching tv so I listened to the whole archive. 

Great stuff guys keep it up.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Jkbd33 said:


> I was about to go out and smoke the other night and I didn't really feel like reading anything so I grabbed my Ipod and listened to some DWSC. Then I realized I did not feel like watching tv so I listened to the whole archive.
> 
> Great stuff guys keep it up.


Glad you enjoyed the shows. We look forward to having you along for awhile.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Congrats on breaking the TOP 100 on Podcast Alley! Let's see if we can't keep you there!
> 
> The Midnight Watch was a nice mellow show. Great commuting music.


Well we slipped to 172 but that is still tremendous! Thanks to all of you that voted. It is a new month though and we really need your support to move up the charts. This is not to feed our egos (it does that) but it really enables us to get attention from those in the cigar business and that means better interviews and hopefully, more contest prizes.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> Well we slipped to 172 but that is still tremendous! Thanks to all of you that voted. It is a new month though and we really need your support to move up the charts. This is not to feed our egos (it does that) but it really enables us to get attention from those in the cigar business and that means better interviews and hopefully, more contest prizes.


Right now you're at 124 with 6 votes for November. Just a few votes here or there really REALLY count gang, so if you can spare a few moments and you genuinely enjoy the show, click below and tap that VOTE NOW button!

You can only vote once per month from each unique ISP address however.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Sounds like the Coyolar is a winner. I'll give them a try as I sit and lounge in my new DWSC T-shirt and sip my coffee from my new DWSC mug.


Jeff- That Camacho Coyolar was very good and very strong. It is what we were expecting from the Triple Ligero and then some. You wouldn't give one to a new cigar smoker, but I think it will be right up your alley! The one Bob & I smoked was the Super Toro. If you like large ring gauge smokes, they also have (can't remember the name) one that must be 56 ring and about 5 3/4 inches. That will be the next one I try.

Yesterday was catch-up day here at work, so I'm hoping today I can catch up on all the gorilla activity from the past few days. I really missed all the activity, but I think Bob & I made up for it. When we get time we will post some pics on the DWSC website (and maybe here) of us doing the show! :ms :ms


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Oops, left out something from the previous post. 
Bob & I got so busy with other things we didn't get in contact with pds and horrorview to do some interviews. We will still try to get those scheduled in the near future.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Just cast my vote for November. Let's keep those votes coming everyone. Thanks.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Voted yesterday, is there a limit or time period on voting?


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> Voted yesterday, is there a limit or time period on voting?


answered my own question by trying to vote again. just once a month


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey did anyone else's latest DWSC podcast cut out after 23 minutes?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Sure enough, right in the middle of the "cigar industry in Tampa" segment, the show cuts out. I'm trying to get ahold of Mr Production (Bob) to see what happened. Hopefully we'll be able to get the whole show re-uploaded later today. 
Sorry for the technical difficulties.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, the full show is uploaded now. It may take a while for iTunes to get caught up, but you can download it from our website if you're in a hurry. 
Jeff gets a Quality Control gold star for pointing out our problem!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Ok, the full show is uploaded now. It may take a while for iTunes to get caught up, but you can download it from our website if you're in a hurry.
> Jeff gets a Quality Control gold star for pointing out our problem!


WOO HOOO! Thanks guys!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Bob and Dale. My segment on the Cigar Scene Down Under should be in your inbox. Check it out if you want me to make any changes then let me know.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Hey Bob and Dale. My segment on the Cigar Scene Down Under should be in your inbox. Check it out if you want me to make any changes then let me know.
> 
> Cheers
> Jason


Jason - I just listened to your submission. It was exactly what I was hoping for. Thanks so much for sending it to us.
All you Gorillas out there - get your ears ready for a treat! We'll likely run Jason's segment in next weeks show. There's much to learn about the cigar scene downunder!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Jason - I just listened to your submission. It was exactly what I was hoping for. Thanks so much for sending it to us.
> All you Gorillas out there - get your ears ready for a treat! We'll likely run Jason's segment in next weeks show. There's much to learn about the cigar scene downunder!


Thanks Dale, glad you like it. If you want any other info for future segments let me know as I will be only to happy to do so. Only I will get it done quicker this time as things are slowing down now and I have more time. Still planning on doing a Cuban review for you guys as well.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Great show Bob. Had a very hypnotic quality to it. A nice slow groove that kept everything nice and mellow. Looking forward to DownUnderLLG's segment!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Is there a reason this was non-stickied, admin guys?

EDIT: OK, PDS has informed me that apaprently Stickies expire after 60 days. Thanks Paul!

EDIT EDIT: OK, so now the BUY icon for Stickies isn't accessible? Have I offended the Sticky gods somehow? Am I not allowed to sticky this thread again? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller? Thanks!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Well then to recap for all the newbies:

The Dogwatch Social Club is a podcast that talks about cigars and life in general with some good music mixed in. Give the guys a listen at www.dogwatchsocialclub.com or download the podcast to your fave MP3 player.

A number of the Gorillas from right here at ClubStogie have contributed some insightful pieces on cigars and the cigar lifestyle and the hosts, Bob and Dale, are always encouraging more Gorillas to jump on in and send in reviews, commentaries or your favorite cigar story!

Oh and if you like these guys, click down in my sig to give them a vote!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> A number of the Gorillas from right here at ClubStogie have contributed some insightful pieces on cigars and the cigar lifestyle and the hosts, Bob and Dale, are always encouraging more Gorillas to jump on in and send in reviews, commentaries or your favorite cigar story!
> 
> Oh and if you like these guys, click down in my sig to give them a vote!


Speaking of which... any Gorillas planned for future segments, guys? I know DownUnderLLG has something lined up and I think a few other interviews were in the works.

And a quick idea for you too. What if you start a poll and get ClubStogie to vote on a future cigar to review? That way, we can use your informed reviews as a jumping off point for future purchases.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Speaking of which... any Gorillas planned for future segments, guys? I know DownUnderLLG has something lined up and I think a few other interviews were in the works.
> 
> And a quick idea for you too. What if you start a poll and get ClubStogie to vote on a future cigar to review? That way, we can use your informed reviews as a jumping off point for future purchases.


I'm pretty sure we'll have DownUnderLLG's piece in the upcoming show. I think everyone will find it very interesting!

I like the idea of getting input from the folks on upcoming cigars to review. We'll mull over how best to do that. Thanks!


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

I want to thank you guys for taking the time to put this together. It is really nice to site back and listen to you two chat. You give me a good counterpoint alternative to my other sources of information. Also, I have to say that the tidbits involving CS make me feel like a 4th-rate celebrity and give me a little tingle in my left leg.

Keep on keeping on!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

FunkyPorcini said:


> ...give me a little tingle in my left leg.
> 
> Keep on keeping on!


Ya sure you don't wanna see a doctor for that? :r


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

FunkyPorcini said:


> I want to thank you guys for taking the time to put this together. It is really nice to site back and listen to you two chat. You give me a good counterpoint alternative to my other sources of information. Also, I have to say that the tidbits involving CS make me feel like a 4th-rate celebrity and give me a little tingle in my left leg.
> 
> Keep on keeping on!


FunkyPorcini - it's great to get feedback on the show (good or bad) and I want to thank you for taking the time to do so! Bob & I are proud to have so many Gorillas from CS among our listeners. The small measure of recognition we can give back to the group on the show doesn't compare to the enjoyment I get from joining in the forum discussions everyday. We really hope the relationship is beneficial to all involved!

Speaking of feedback, I know a few of you out there have purchased some DWSC logo gear. I'd really like to hear what you think of the quality of the products. I know I've been very pleased with the stuff my wife & I have gotten so far. If anyone has had a different experience, I'd sure like to hear about it. We want everyone to be happy with their gear!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> We want everyone to be happy with their gear!


I for one am impressed with the quality of the gear. I got a sleeveless tee (brilliant move on my part since it's 34 degrees here right now) and I also got a DWSC coffee mug which sserves me well when I'm loading up on caffeine here at work. The logo came out great on both products and more than one co-worker has asked about the DWSC because of the mug. Of course, I have no problem pointing them to the podcast.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> I for one am impressed with the quality of the gear. I got a sleeveless tee (brilliant move on my part since it's 34 degrees here right now)


Jeof - you need to go shopping again, we have a great hoodie for those chilly days! You can wear the sleeveless T under it and be double happy  .


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Jeof - you need to go shopping again, we have a great hoodie for those chilly days! You can wear the sleeveless T under it and be double happy  .


Sounds like a plan.

In the meantime, let's get some votes over to these guys huh?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

For those who could not find your Monday morning fix of the Dogwatch Social Club, we were both too busy this weekend to record the show. We plan to get it done tonight and hope to have it available late tonight. Hang in there!!!


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

A little late for this week but I sent another Cigar101 to you guys.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

kenstogie said:


> A little late for this week but I sent another Cigar101 to you guys.


Thanks Ken. Great job again as usual! 
OK Gorillas, this one is actually part one of a two parter about .....well, maybe I shouldn't give it away. You'll have to tune in, but trust me, it's worth it!


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

New Show is posted. Thanks for waiting.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> New Show is posted. Thanks for waiting.


Bob,

A little naming convention issue again,  Causing some download trouble.

You usually name your files:
2005_11_12_DWSC.mp3

But this file is named:
2005_11_21_2005.mp3

And I'm betting it's looking for 2005_11_21_DWSC.mp3.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Great show once again gents. Oh and l'il Gracie thanks you for the mention. She thinks my sleep deprivation is funny too. Me? Not so much.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Show Ideas and or questions for Cigar 101? Guitar questions, requests or comments

send me a PM or email at 
[email protected]


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

The file is still misnamed on iTunes, I believe. Just a heads up.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> The file is still misnamed on iTunes, I believe. Just a heads up.


Looks like the file is all better now. Download and enjoy everyone!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Just listened to the newest show gang. Well done! DownUnderLLG, your piece was great! It's very cool to hear about the cigar lifestyle in other countries. One day I'm gonna make it out to Australia and I'll be sure to look you up.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Just listened to the newest show gang. Well done! DownUnderLLG, your piece was great! It's very cool to hear about the cigar lifestyle in other countries. One day I'm gonna make it out to Australia and I'll be sure to look you up.


Thanks Jeff, just about to listen to it myself. Catching up on last weeks show 1st, been too busy to catch up last week. Thanks to Dale and Bob again for letting me do this.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Thanks Jeff, just about to listen to it myself. Catching up on last weeks show 1st, been too busy to catch up last week. Thanks to Dale and Bob again for letting me do this.


Jason - Thanks again for sending us the piece, I really liked it & I think the listeners all will too. 
When you can squeeze it in, we'd love to have a cigar review or two from you. You add a nice "international" touch to the show.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey, just wanted to say that I enjoyed the last two shows - DownUnderLLG, your piece was great!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> And of course a friendly reminder to give these guys a listen and a vote or two:
> 
> It's the only podcast out there that I've seen thus far to deal with cigars and the cigar lifestyle. Good guys with a good show for all the LOTLs here.
> 
> ...


It seems fitting, since Jeof was the reason you all have to put up with me, to make my 300th post (since the '05 crash) in this thread and thank all of you Gorillas again for the participation and support of the DWSC over the past 3 months. I am still awestruck and amazed by the fine fellowship of this community brought together by our common love of cigars. Maybe it's the mood of the season, but I feel compelled to make sure you all know how much the interactions and information sharing means to me. A special thanks to Paul for providing us with this forum! 
I hope the DWSC has been able to give back some measure of the respect and support that the CS gang has offered us.  
OK...'nuff of that fluffy stuff...back to your regular jawboning, bickering and CIGAR talk!! :w


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

We're so sorry Dale and Bob that we've been amiss in not keeping up with you guys lately, sincerely hope to catch up and try to be active with the great job you guys do, and still fully intend to put together some reviews to bore yens to tears with. Life has been quite hectic for us lately, barely seem to smoke enough stogies of late. 


Kudos to the folks at CS that have contributed to the show..


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

No problem Frank, life does get really busy sometimes. The next few weeks will likely be tough on everyone! Arrrrgh..it was good to hear from you over Thanksgiving. Mighty kind!
Best to you and Anita!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> Hey, just wanted to say that I enjoyed the last two shows - DownUnderLLG, your piece was great!


Thank you Sir, glad ya liked it.

Dale, congrats on the 300. Really enjoyed the show and Bob did a great job of the BG music... Didgeridoo hehehe classic, where did he find it.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Bob did a great job of the BG music... Didgeridoo hehehe classic, where did he find it.


I'll have to let him answer. He mentioned it, but I can't remember. He has quite a collection of music.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> It seems fitting, since Jeof was the reason you all have to put up with me, to make my 300th post (since the '05 crash) in this thread...


Many congrats on 300 Dale! And thanks to you and Bob for bringing your unique cigar insights to us folks here at CS. It's been great having ya!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

New month and time to vote. Just cast mine and hope everyone will do the same.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Didgeridoo hehehe classic, where did he find it.


I got the music from a CD I was given at a computer conference probably 5 years ago. The artist is Andy Graham, no album title. Glad you liked it. I could hardly believe it when I found I still had that CD, just seemed too good to pass up. Thanks for the piece, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

New show is posted.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice show guys! This one had a very free-wheeling feel to it all. Sounded like you guys had a lot of fun.

On another note, I just got a fresh bottle of Dalwhinnie 15 (my fave) and if I get a chance soon, I'll try to get another review worked up.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Nice show guys! This one had a very free-wheeling feel to it all. Sounded like you guys had a lot of fun.
> 
> On another note, I just got a fresh bottle of Dalwhinnie 15 (my fave) and if I get a chance soon, I'll try to get another review worked up.


Thanks and I look forward to a review of the Dalwhinnie. Might have to give it a try myself, assuming you give it a positive review of course.


----------



## Little Bob (Dec 8, 2005)

The show is awesome. Can't wait to start trying out some of those cigars myself.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

FWIW my voice is a step and half lower in pitch.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Little Bob said:


> The show is awesome. Can't wait to start trying out some of those cigars myself.


Hey, thanks so much! We love the feedback. Welcome to the jungle! I see you're in the Denver area.

A few of us Colorado gorillas are trying to get a little herf set up between Christmans and New Years. Go to the Herf Information Forum and check out the "Colo Herf?" thread. Maybe you can join us?

Keep listening to the show and be sure to let us know what you like and would like to see different. We really try to tailor the show to our cigar loving audience.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> Thanks and I look forward to a review of the Dalwhinnie. Might have to give it a try myself, assuming you give it a positive review of course.


I'm working on selecting a cigar that will pair nicely with my Dalwhinnie 15, but in the meantime, go enjoy a glass of the stuff! (Dale will attest to it's smoothness!)

Once I get the right cigar, I'll sit down and work up another review for the DWSC.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

For those who may be interested, an article about our little podcast ran in this Sunday's paper. You can see it at www.longmontfyi.com/tcBusiness/business-story.asp?ID=5102


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> For those who may be interested, an article about our little podcast ran in this Sunday's paper. You can see it at www.longmontfyi.com/tcBusiness/business-story.asp?ID=5102


Very nice article gents! Just remember us little guys when you're broadcasting on ClearChannel and Satellite Radio.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Just remember us little guys when you're broadcasting on ClearChannel and Satellite Radio.


That won't be hard to do, 'cause if we make it big like that, you'll be our Marketing Director!!!!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Great article! Congrats guys.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Good stuff fellers, congrats to two fine BOTL's..


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Funny stuff in the latest show guys! Sounded like you had some production struggles this time around. 

Just wanted to point out some Pinar resources right here on CS:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15859&page=1&pp=15&highlight=Pinar

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16413&highlight=Pinar

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7402&highlight=Pinar

I've seen them in some high-end stores aronud here. Never gave them much thought though based on these observations.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

As usual, Professor CIGma_Chi (love the new title!) has done his homework. Based on the tastings of some of our fellow simians, I doubt I'll spend much time looking to pick up a Pinar to try. If I run across one I'll buy it just to see if it's any good.
So Jeof, have you found a cigar you want to recommend pairing with the Dalwhinnie 15 yet? Can't wait to hear that review!!!!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> So Jeof, have you found a cigar you want to recommend pairing with the Dalwhinnie 15 yet? Can't wait to hear that review!!!!


Not sure yet on that one, Dale. I'm torn between choosing a cigar that will be enhanced by the crisp and clean flavor of the Dalwhinnie or pairing it with a cigar that is more powerful so the Dalwhinnie balances the flavor profile on my palate. Guess I'll just have to do one of each.  Oh woe is me.

In somewhat related news, if you ever get your hands on the Isle of Jura Superstition, give it a try. I really enjoyed the flavor and finish of this fab whisky.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Bob,

Taking your advice on "celebratory cigars" from the last podcast (good show by the way), I went ahead and picked up everything you suggested and gave them all a try thinking that you would never lead me astray.

You will be hearing from my lawyer for the damage done to my taste buds. 

Kidding of course, but congrats on another good show!

P.S. The Maria Guererro was not a recommendation from me, just FYI. I reviewed the Maria Mancini DeGaulle Maduro so I just wanted to give credit where credit was due.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> P.S. The Maria Guererro was not a recommendation from me, just FYI. I reviewed the Maria Mancini DeGaulle Maduro so I just wanted to give credit where credit was due.


Jeof,

Thanks for the correction! I always get those two Maria's mixed up.

We recorded our Christmas Eve show already so that we can spend the whole upcoming weekend with our families. I think Bob will get it posted either Thurs night or Fri morning. Grab one of your favorite cigars, gather the tribe around the ol' Victrola and listen to our Christmas show in the holiday spirit!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Last week to vote everyone! How about a Christmas gift to the DWSC crew of a vote apiece to bump these guys into the Top 100? 

All my best to everyone this holiday season!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

I voted...now just waiting for my confirmation email?


----------



## SmokusMaximus (Sep 7, 2005)

I vote the first week of every month. 

Dale and Bob, Love your show. Just remember all of us little guys when you make it to the top!


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

Vote cast. Thanks for the reminders....


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

SmokusMaximus said:


> I vote the first week of every month.
> 
> Dale and Bob, Love your show. Just remember all of us little guys when you make it to the top!


Thanks to everyone for the votes!

Dave, if we make it to the top, it's because we stand on big shoulders - 
Thanks!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I love your Podcast !

I voted as well.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

For those that listened to our Christmas Eve show, you heard us talk about New Year's resolutions re: cigars. Bob & I are interested in trying "different" cigars that we wouldn't usually smoke in an effort to squash a little cigar snobbery. Any suggestions for us? Maybe a flavoured cigar you really enjoyed but are afraid to admit to? A machine made smoke that really isn't too bad? Let us know what you'd like to have us review on the show & if we can find it, we'll give it a try!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Let us know what you'd like to have us review on the show & if we can find it, we'll give it a try!


Dale,

Welcome back. Hope your holiday celebrations are going well!

Great show by the way, and as for suggestions, I'd like to see your guys' take on the CAO Flavours line. I've heard that they're not all that bad. I've tried one (Moontrance) and found the taste distracting but I don't recall the experience to be all that unpleasant.

I'd also be interested to see your take on any of the ACID line of cigars (other than the Atom that Bob's already tried) only because I personally can't see how a cigar "imbued" with herbs and scented oils can be ANY good whatsoever. LOL.

See what happens when you volunteer to be our guinea pigs!??


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Dale,
> 
> Welcome back. Hope your holiday celebrations are going well!
> 
> ...


Well Jeof, I guess you could light it and throw it in a nice hot tub of water and get a Calgon take me away moment or two, then fire up something that is good.

I've meant to get caught up with you guys this week and send out some bombs as wee on vacation, but alas laziness has bit my arse good. I have been able to listen to a few shows though and kudos yet again guys. They were great. Jason was awesome on the down under scene of cigars.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

floydp said:


> Well Jeof, I guess you could light it and throw it in a nice hot tub of water and get a Calgon take me away moment or two, then fire up something that is good.


Hmmm ... cigar scented soap ... that might be crazy enough to work! LOL


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Bob and Dale,
I just wanna say I throughly enjoy your show. Keep up the great work, and nice job smoothing out the audio problems; sounds really nice now. Anyway, you guys keep cranking 'em out, and I'll keep voting.
-Scott-


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

So when is the next cast coming out ?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> So when is the next cast coming out ?


We'll record it today. It should be up late Sunday or early Monday.:ms


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> We'll record it today. It should be up late Sunday or early Monday.:ms


Thanks

Going to Florida on Thursday. This will be good to listen to while traveling.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

New year and a new month. Everyone please cast their vote. Let's get Bob & Dale to #1 and keep them there. Thanks.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> New year and a new month. Everyone please cast their vote. Let's get Bob & Dale to #1 and keep them there. Thanks.


Done !


----------



## SmokusMaximus (Sep 7, 2005)

Voted!


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice shows lately guys - I've been enjoying them. Just to let you know, there's a new cigar podcast called "The Cigar Nation" on iTunes. I'm downloading the first 3 episodes now. It's worth checking out, I hope! New Club Stogie converts, perhaps?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> Nice shows lately guys - I've been enjoying them. Just to let you know, there's a new cigar podcast called "The Cigar Nation" on iTunes. I'm downloading the first 3 episodes now. It's worth checking out, I hope! New Club Stogie converts, perhaps?


There's also another one that is pretty new. (5 episodes I think) called "Blowin' Smoke". The host is a professional voice talent so he's got all kindsa production equipment. Looks like cigars have come into their own as a podcast topic. See what you did Bob and Dale?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Damn, now we've got some competition!:ms I'm thinking we should have signed you all up to exclusive contracts for your reviews.:ms 

It's all good though, the more, the merrier. I'll have to check them out - Thanks!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Damn, now we've got some competition!:ms I'm thinking we should have signed you all up to exclusive contracts for your reviews.:ms
> 
> It's all good though, the more, the merrier. I'll have to check them out - Thanks!


Ah !

You guys are the original and the first I listen to. Great show !


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Ah !
> 
> You guys are the original and the first I listen to. Great show !


Thanks for the support. There really is room for many other shows out there and in support of the cigar industry, I hope everyone checks them out! We just have to make sure we stay/become the best to continue to earn everyones pod time.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Good show as usual guys.

As far as the other podcasts, keep doing what you're doing and you'll be OK. I listened to the others and while the production values on Blowin' Smoke are fantastic, there's no "getting to know you" vibe from the host and the ever-changing cast of characters that he has in the studio. On the opposite end, there's The Cigar Nation which showcases less on the production end and could use a little help with their "radio voices". IMHO, while they are both clearly enthusiastic about the information they're sharing, their voices are so similar and monotone that it often reminds me of the NPR skit on Saturday Night Live.

However, I too wish them all luck as the cigar industry needs every voice it can get!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Looks like another cigar podcast has joined the ranks: Long Ashes with Eddie and Alex Garcia. Wow it's getting crowded out there.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up. I'll check them out!


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Maybe we made it look too easy?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey everyone, I'm planning on smoking a Casa Fuente Corona Gorda during the upcoming show. Should be fun to see how they compare to other Fuente products. I hope you all give me some feedback next week if you've tried them - I'd love to compare notes.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Only 10 more days to get these guys into the TOP 300 and higher ...


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Just so everyone knows, my friends and I put together a podcast called Engagement Head. It is mostly a comedy podcast, but we also talk about cigars from time to time. So you could check it out for a break in the regular routine. We'd also love any feedback you could give us. It's located at http://engagementhead.blogspot.com or in iTunes. Thanks!

Oh, Bob and Dale - do you have a promo you want me to play on our show?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> Just so everyone knows, my friends and I put together a podcast called Engagement Head. It is mostly a comedy podcast, but we also talk about cigars from time to time. So you could check it out for a break in the regular routine. We'd also love any feedback you could give us. It's located at http://engagementhead.blogspot.com or in iTunes. Thanks!
> 
> Oh, Bob and Dale - do you have a promo you want me to play on our show?


Congrats BDF! I'll add you to my playlist and wish you the best of luck!


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

New eoisode is posted and contains a 17 minute interview with Scott Shakespeare of Shakespeare Cigars. Very informative.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> New eoisode is posted and contains a 17 minute interview with Scott Shakespeare of Shakespeare Cigars. Very informative.


The last episode was good. Mark AKA Catfish was a star on that show !

Casa Fuente was a good one. Cinamon cigar was a bust. I hate flavored cigars as well. Good show.

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> The last episode was good. Mark AKA Catfish was a star on that show !
> 
> Casa Fuente was a good one. Cinamon cigar was a bust. I hate flavored cigars as well. Good show.
> 
> Looking forward to this one.


Thanks


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

RPB67 said:


> The last episode was good. Mark AKA Catfish was a star on that show !
> 
> Casa Fuente was a good one. Cinamon cigar was a bust. I hate flavored cigars as well. Good show.
> 
> Looking forward to this one.


Looks like Mark will be a star again on their we hope. If the puff puff pass review can be used. Dale got it from us today. It sure was fun to do. Anita, Paul(navydoc), Freddie(rockstar) and my dum arse are yukking it up on it as well. I'll be easy to pick out Richard, I'll be the goofy drunk sounding one. Bad thing about that is I wasn't drunk!:r


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for the mention on the show guys. I appreciate it. The puff, puff, pass was a lot of fun. Everybody did a great job.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Thanks for the mention on the show guys. I appreciate it. The puff, puff, pass was a lot of fun. Everybody did a great job.


I just hope pants are required for future interviews !


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I recently subscribed to the pod cast. Only listened to last 4 or 5 shows, but I enjoy it very much. It makes the hour and 20 minute train ride go much faster. When you guys screw up the names of the songs it always cracks me up or when you hear the dog barking in the background. All in all I think you guys put on an excellent show. Very informative and the reviews are great. You guys also turned me on to Blowin' Smoke, and I am glad to see you guys plug each other on the regular instead of ball bagging each other. One of the great things about the cigar community. For the most part everyone is so laid back and friendly even though everyone comes from all walks of life. Keep up the good work!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Well done guys ... thanks for putting further dents in my wallet. You sold me on Shakespeare cigars and now I gotta go get me some.

Nice job Dr. StogieFresh! Great info. Looking forward to future segments.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I just hope pants are required for future interviews !


Definitely if we get into video! For radio, we'll let Mark interview plum nekked, as long as we don't know about it.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

neoflex said:


> I recently subscribed to the pod cast. Only listened to last 4 or 5 shows, but I enjoy it very much. It makes the hour and 20 minute train ride go much faster. When you guys screw up the names of the songs it always cracks me up or when you hear the dog barking in the background. All in all I think you guys put on an excellent show. Very informative and the reviews are great. You guys also turned me on to Blowin' Smoke, and I am glad to see you guys plug each other on the regular instead of ball bagging each other. One of the great things about the cigar community. For the most part everyone is so laid back and friendly even though everyone comes from all walks of life. Keep up the good work!


Neoflex - thanks for the kind words! No doubt about it, we are not a "professional" broadcast like the Blowin' Smoke show, but we like to think that's part of our charm. 
There's plenty of room out there for more cigar friendly podcasts, so we don't view the others so much as competition, but as joining the party. If we can all help promote the industry, we all win.:ms


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Well done guys ... thanks for putting further dents in my wallet. You sold me on Shakespeare cigars and now I gotta go get me some.


Jeof - knowing a little about your preferences, definitely start with the maduro. The naturals are good, but the maduros are much more flavorful. Try a couple and let us know your opinion, Mr. professor of herfology!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Neoflex - thanks for the kind words! No doubt about it, we are not a "professional" broadcast like the Blowin' Smoke show, but we like to think that's part of our charm.
> There's plenty of room out there for more cigar friendly podcasts, so we don't view the others so much as competition, but as joining the party. If we can all help promote the industry, we all win.:ms


Well said brother, we all win.. And maybe some tolerance from non-smokers and *** smokers as well. Because damn it, if ventilation is good its just not that bad. I was a non smoker for a few years after cigarettes and before cigars and just didn't get all the disdain for our lifestyle..


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats funny I think your show is a little better than Blowin Smoke. I never relized his was professionally recorded and yours is not.

So far I like your content a shade better.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Jeof - knowing a little about your preferences, definitely start with the maduro. The naturals are good, but the maduros are much more flavorful. Try a couple and let us know your opinion, Mr. professor of herfology!


Will do, Dale. Though I would like to try the naturals as well. I can't find any samplers on their site that include both nats and mads. Guess I'll have to spend that much more money. DAMN YOUS GUYS!!!


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Thats funny I think your show is a little better than Blowin Smoke. I never relized his was professionally recorded and yours is not.
> 
> So far I like your content a shade better.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Thank you. And be sure to enter the contest for a StinkyCigar.com ashtray!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

New month, everyone remember to cast your vote for Bob and Dale please.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice last show.

The interview with Stinky was great.

Cant wait for the next episode.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Nice last show.
> 
> The interview with Stinky was great.
> 
> Cant wait for the next episode.


This weekend's show has part two of the "Stinky" interview. We also smoke a cigar that could zoom into my top 10 all time NC list!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey guys...I just bought an iPod on Thursday, and I just now got my Podcast subscription up and running! I look forward to listening to your shows! :w


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey guys,

The latest episode won't download automatically from iTunes. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The latest episode won't download automatically from iTunes. Anyone else having this issue?


Thanks Jeof, we'll check it out.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Not sure what is happening with iTunes. I can't find any errors and the episode is available to listen to.......
iTunes caches a lot of the file that controls this stuff, so it may take a day or two for them to get caught up.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Nice last show.
> 
> The interview with Stinky was great.
> 
> Cant wait for the next episode.


Thanks for the feedback, glad you enjoyed it. We had much fun doing it. Be sure to enter the contest.


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

Is this some what like Cigar Dave's radio show?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

KnightKrusher said:


> Is this some what like Cigar Dave's radio show?


This is more like sittin' around and herfin' with your buddies on a lazy Sunday afternoon. Bob and Dale are a pair of cigar-lovin' gents without an air of pretense who like good music, good friends and above all good cigars. Give it a listen. They'll give you great info on all things cigar related as well as an hour or so of good conversation and music to boot.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> This is more like sittin' around and herfin' with your buddies on a lazy Sunday afternoon. Bob and Dale are a pair of cigar-lovin' gents without an air of pretense who like good music, good friends and above all good cigars. Give it a listen. They'll give you great info on all things cigar related as well as an hour or so of good conversation and music to boot.


I'd like to echo Jeof's sentiments as well, I even find myself sometimes saying something to either Bob or Dale while listening like their sitting here herfing. I've got to give up the hooch. :r

I consider them buddies and enjoy listening to them.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> I've got to give up the hooch. :r
> 
> I consider them buddies and enjoy listening to them.


If you give up the hooch, you won't be able to hear me when I respond:r


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

FYI, I synched the new Podcast fine last night. No iTunes problems here! :w


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Had a few problems with iTunes last night but it all fixed up today. Also had a bad link on the web site. Feb 18 show is good to go! And don't forget to enter the contest. Submissions welcome via the hotline :206-339-herf


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Took me to today to get it, but iTunes is indeed up and running. 



Bob, good choice on satruday programming to tape. Set an hour earler and catch out John Doe.


Share the smoke 

Stacey


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

NEW MONTH FOLKS!

Let's keep our favorite herfcast at the top of the charts!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

www.Dogwatchsocialclub.com - Cigar Podcast (you can listen online)

Part I of my interview is supposed to be on this coming week's show (03/04 or 03/05) you can listen to me sound like a dope. :chairfall

BTW - It will be the first I am hearing it too, so we can laugh along together :4:

It's a good show, so you should be listening anyway!

~Mark


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I haven't been able to listen to these yet but will be getting some headphones to listen at work. I don't have time to listen at home unless I'm smoking a cigar (which I do outside).


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

The 2/26 show sounded sooo much better than the last few shows. Good job guys. Keep up the good work, and love the show.:z


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

neoflex said:


> The 2/26 show sounded sooo much better than the last few shows. Good job guys. Keep up the good work, and love the show.:z


Thanks! Bob has worked real hard to get all the technical wizardry working. It's a real challenge having to mix sound from 2 locations that's first subjected to the bandwidth bandits over the net!

The upcoming interview with Mark is a bit scratchy - due to cell phone & internet interference, but worth checking out!


----------



## akagorilla (Nov 7, 2005)

I'll have to listen to see what all the buzz is about.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

neoflex said:


> The 2/26 show sounded sooo much better than the last few shows. Good job guys. Keep up the good work, and love the show.:z


Thanks for the feedback. I think we finally have a formula that will allow us to put out a better sounding product. Thanks for sticking with us.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

*Attention All Herfers!*

Each episode we will select a listener submission from the hotline to use on the show and the lucky submitter will be awarded with a piece of fine aparel from the DogWatch catalogue. So, get your thoughts together and call 206-339-4373 (206-339-HERF) to leave us a review, a comment or a rant (cigar oriented of course).


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Anyone listen to Don & Mike?

There's an outside chance that Cigarmony.com will be briefly discussed on today's show!  

~Mark


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Never heard of Don & Mike. Is it a radio show or a podcast?


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Just started last month listening, great show.
Ipod-Phooey, I have a 3 year old T-mobile Pocket PC, I put a 1gig sd card in it...mp3 player!! 
That's how I listen to the show during the week.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

For all us loyal DogWatch listeners ...

http://www.frappr.com/dogwatchsocialclub


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Got myself added to the Frapper map.

Stacey


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Kewl I'm there!!


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

*Mark Neff (N2Adventure) Interview*

New episode with Mark Neff interview is now available.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

*Frapper*

I'm on Frapper, are you?

DogWatch Frapper Map

Thanks CigmaChi!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

floydp said:


> Kewl I'm there!!


The ******* brothers are on the map.....


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

What, no one on the left coast? 
Must be against the law to listen to DogWatch there.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> For all us loyal DogWatch listeners ...
> 
> http://www.frappr.com/dogwatchsocialclub


Thanks Jeof, what a great idea!

Now I know there are more than 4-5 of you gorillas who listen, ....get on up there and make your mark!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

And still can not get last one. 2-26 is the last I got.

Stacey


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> And still can not get last one. 2-26 is the last I got.
> 
> Stacey


iTunes has not updated our feed. I can't find anything wrong with the file, it validates fine and the links on the website all seem to work OK. You can try going to the website to get it.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> iTunes has not updated our feed. I can't find anything wrong with the file, it validates fine and the links on the website all seem to work OK. You can try going to the website to get it.


Looks like iTunes is picking it up now. I will be more diligent in checking that.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> Looks like iTunes is picking it up now. I will be more diligent in checking that.


Bob, I noticed that the date listed on the latest file was for the wrong month. That might be why it wasn't getting picked up. I had to pick it up manually because of that. It listed it from 02/06 not 03/06.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Bob, I noticed that the date listed on the latest file was for the wrong month. That might be why it wasn't getting picked up. I had to pick it up manually because of that. It listed it from 02/06 not 03/06.


Thanks, I had missed that.
:tpd:


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks like it is fixed. Getting it now.


I need to also remember I can get it from the web site 



Stacey


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

New show is up!

Don't forget to vote!

~Mark


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

The new show is up! (has part II of the "dopey" interview  )

Just listened to it. Great job on fixing the quality Bob! Now if you could just make me sound less goffy!!!

~M


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Another great show guys! (The new 03/19/06 is up!)

Don't forget to check out last week's and to vote!


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

New Show posted Sunday for 03-25-06


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

DWSC_Bob said:


> New Show posted Sunday for 03-25-06


Great show, Bob (and Dale)!!!

Glad to see you giving props to the Famous Nic 3000s, they are amazing (epecially for the price). You may want to give the Tampa Sweethearts a look too, another great house brand.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Just voted for the Dogwatch Podcast. I have downloaded a number of shows and am enjoying them very much. The music is excellent also. Enjoy the laid-back feel of the show. It's like evesdropping on a couple of good friends enjoying a little smoke and B.S. session...and interesting. The sound quality has improved a great deal since the early podcasts. Keep up the good work.:u


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Cigar Jockey said:


> What, no one on the left coast?
> Must be against the law to listen to DogWatch there.


Hey! Leftcoaster here...:z


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey Fitzsmoke! Thanks so much for listening!!! I'm glad you enjoy the show and I hope you find it informative as well as entertaining.

I just looked at Podcast Alley and we are currently ranked at 164 for the month of March. Bob & I are very thankful for all of the CS Gorrilas who have voted for us. If we can get everyone who voted in March to vote for us in the first few days of April AND each get one other lover of the leaf to vote as well, we may break into the top 50 in the first week of April! What do you all say - think we can do it?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey gorillas,

Check out the top story as of Thrusday:

http://cigars.about.com/

Cigar Radio On-Line

Happy Birthday to the Dog Watch Social Club, an on-line cigar radio show that will soon be celebrating its one year anniversary. The weekly podcast debuted in April 2005, and their 52nd episode is scheduled for mid-April, 2006. An iPod is not required to listen to the weekly show, as the files are archived in mp3 format on dogwatchsocialclub.com. The show features flavored cigar conversation between the show's hosts, Bob McDuffee and Dale Roush.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

That was very nice of Gary to remember the show and comment on our anniversary! 

It's hard to believe we have been doing the show for a year now. Where does the time go? Anyway, without the support of the CS gorillas, I doubt we'd have made it. I sure appreciate the support folks, and I know Bob does too.


----------



## Vegas (Mar 17, 2006)

Great show, guys. I'm listening to the current broadcast now for my first time. I like its relaxed feel and the music breaks rock! This is pretty darn cool. I'm going to check out the archives.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Vegas said:


> Great show, guys. I'm listening to the current broadcast now for my first time. I like its relaxed feel and the music breaks rock! This is pretty darn cool. I'm going to check out the archives.


Thanks for the wonderful feedback. Glad to see we are picking up a new listener. If you have a review or comment to contribute, try the listener line, it may get you on the show.
Thanks again for listening.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Vegas said:


> Great show, guys. I'm listening to the current broadcast now for my first time. I like its relaxed feel and the music breaks rock! This is pretty darn cool. I'm going to check out the archives.


Another bump just cause it's so cool hearing from new listeners! Thanks Vegas, and glad to have you on the Dogwatch!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey all you new listeners! Give these guys a vote or two at podcastalley.com ... or just click on the link in my sig to take you right to the voting page! I knwo they'll appreciate it!


----------



## vwman18 (Nov 20, 2005)

Anyone know what happened to the website? Its gone! iTunes had been giving me guff about updating the podcast the last few days so I went back to the site to see what was up and its gone.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

vwman18 said:


> Anyone know what happened to the website? Its gone! iTunes had been giving me guff about updating the podcast the last few days so I went back to the site to see what was up and its gone.


Good question, I just noticed this as well. I hope nothing is wrong w/ the dogwatch guys


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

We're still here. Our web hosting service seems to be having a bad week though. We're working like mad trying to get them to respond. Hang in there folks, we hope to have it fixed soon.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry for the problems. We are experiencing issues withour hosting company. I am working now to get it moved.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Bob - try Site5!!! Get host


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

Can someone post (or give a link) last Fridays show? Of course the day I deside to listen to it there are problems.

Thanks!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

The Bruce said:


> Can someone post (or give a link) last Fridays show? Of course the day I deside to listen to it there are problems.
> Thanks!


Just uploaded it for you bro:

www.cigarmony.com/DWSC_04_22_06.mp3 warning 35mb

~Mark


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Just uploaded it for you bro:
> 
> www.cigarmony.com/DWSC_04_22_06.mp3 warning 35mb
> 
> ~Mark


Awsome! Thanks!


----------



## Elyod (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey guys! I just found the 'DogWatch Social Club' a week or two ago and then from Dale & Bob found you buncha Gorillas! Glad to be hear and will be back.

And fire your web host and get a more dependable one, you were down yesterday too!


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

What kind of hosting do you guys have currently? Is it a whole server or shared hosting? (I work for a hosting company so theres a possibility of getting a discount on some of the stuff we offer)


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Elyod said:


> Hey guys! I just found the 'DogWatch Social Club' a week or two ago and then from Dale & Bob found you buncha Gorillas! Glad to be hear and will be back.
> 
> And fire your web host and get a more dependable one, you were down yesterday too!


Nice to have you here Elyod! I think you'll like the jungle.

I believe Bob is working on just what you suggest right now. Our hosting had been very dependable up until 2 days ago, but we're moving. I appreciate ya'll hangin' in there while we get over this bump in the road.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

The site will be back within 24 hours. In the meantime, the most recent show can be accessed at:

http://70.84.158.132/~dogwatc/dwsc_shows/DWSC_04_22_06.mp3


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

joshua said:


> What kind of hosting do you guys have currently? Is it a whole server or shared hosting? (I work for a hosting company so theres a possibility of getting a discount on some of the stuff we offer)


We use a hosting company and are looking for a new one that support MS IIS, MS SQL etc. instead of Unix and My SQL. it is a choice of our web developer. We would be happy to entertain any offers. We need a min 300 MB of disk space and 100 GB of bandwidth per month.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

So, do you consider this the 3rd crash of the past week? :hn 
Sorry, had to do it. :tg


----------



## Elyod (Apr 17, 2006)

YEA! You're BACK! It's time to celebrate...


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Cigar Jockey said:


> So, do you consider this the 3rd crash of the past week? :hn
> Sorry, had to do it. :tg


:sl


----------



## Elyod (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Bob and Dale, I think maybe you should check with your host again. I can't download the latest show? Tried on two different computers, I didn't think that would make any difference...and it didn't.

Of course it could be that so many people are d/ling it today it is just slow, really slow. 

TIA


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I just tried the links and they seem to be working. What sort of problem are you having?


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

DWSC_Bob said:


> I just tried the links and they seem to be working. What sort of problem are you having?


Ive been getting an error when i try to download them direct from yahoo podcast. Says the download url cant be found (i download rather than stream)

I started getting them direct from your website and havent had any problems what so ever.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Geez....I leave town for a couple of days and look what happens!  

Seriously, I just downloaded the show here in my hotel room and everything seems fine. If anyone is still having trouble, give another holler. 

Allright all you gorillas, I'm wanting some feedback here...did anyone smoke the Cigar of the Week along with us this week? Why not? :sl If you haven't heard the show yet you've still got time to do it up right. Grab a La Gloria Cubano Reserva Figurados Felicias Maduro and herf along with the DWSC. Then go out and get yourself a REO for next week or a Bucanero for the week after that. Someone has got to be able to tell me if my reviews are all wet or not!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Someone has got to be able to tell me if my reviews are all wet or not!


Well...it does seem that you can pick out more flavors than your partner in crime Bob can! :r

Your reviews are fine by my book Dale. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Elyod (Apr 17, 2006)

Your reviews are great, your podcast is great, you guys are just wonderful! (Do you feel good now?) I just finished up through December of 2005 working forward to hear them all. I also listen to the latest ones to stay current. I will be really sad when I am all caught up since I drive about 45 minutes to and from work everyday I get to hear most of one each way.

And the latest podcast *did* download at home last night...I am figuring our IT Police are blocking the podcast d/l here at work. Next thing you know I won't be able to communicate at CS!?!?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, Bob said he put up a thread about our new contest, but I can't find it, so.....

As announced on the show this week, The Dogwatch Social Club is proud to be working with the fine folks at Palio cutters to give away a Palio cutter a month for the next 12 months! For May's contest, all you have to do is call us on the Herf-line and give us a cigar review. We'll put them on the air, and then at the end of the month we'll draw a winner from all the submissions and Palio will send you a brand spankin' new cutter? Now how easy is that? 

Click the link to the DWSC site in my sig, get the Herf-line #, leave us a review and listen to yourself on an upcoming show.


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

You can just do what I do and listen to shows over and over and over again...like minute 14:30-15:00 of the May 6th episode...thanks for the website plug guys! You guys are awesome!



Elyod said:


> Your reviews are great, your podcast is great, you guys are just wonderful! (Do you feel good now?) I just finished up through December of 2005 working forward to hear them all. I also listen to the latest ones to stay current. I will be really sad when I am all caught up since I drive about 45 minutes to and from work everyday I get to hear most of one each way.
> 
> And the latest podcast *did* download at home last night...I am figuring our IT Police are blocking the podcast d/l here at work. Next thing you know I won't be able to communicate at CS!?!?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

************.com is awesome! I really like the style and no non-sense approach. 
We're happy to promote anyone trying to promote the cigar biz. What's good for one is good for all!


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Well, Bob said he put up a thread about our new contest, but I can't find it, so.....
> 
> As announced on the show this week, The Dogwatch Social Club is proud to be working with the fine folks at Palio cutters to give away a Palio cutter a month for the next 12 months! For May's contest, all you have to do is call us on the Herf-line and give us a cigar review. We'll put them on the air, and then at the end of the month we'll draw a winner from all the submissions and Palio will send you a brand spankin' new cutter? Now how easy is that?
> 
> Click the link to the DWSC site in my sig, get the Herf-line #, leave us a review and listen to yourself on an upcoming show.


By 'review' we mean just tell us about a cigar you like, "Yea, I really dig those ACID Blondies" or sopmething more detailed, the chice is yours but it HAS TO BE on the herf line, 206-339-4373. Surely a PALIO is worth a 30 second phone call? I know it is to me.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Just a reminder to keep voting for our crew at the DWSC! They're TOP 200 right now but we can boost 'em up a bit more, don'tcha think?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey Bob and Dale,

If you get any listeners from Acapulco, I'm gonna go ahead and take the credit for the super hot marketing job done by my 14 month old daughter, Grace and yours truly. 

See for yourself.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Great job voting guys! DWSC is at 161 and climbing! Let's get some more votes their way!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Got my vote in this month, the last show was awesome BTW. Uncle Mikey was on and a very nice review by one of our new SOTL's. Nice job Cigar Gal. Looking forward to this weeks show.

Nice seeing yens back on here some Jeof..


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

floydp said:


> Got my vote in this month, the last show was awesome BTW. Uncle Mikey was on and a very nice review by one of our new SOTL's. Nice job Cigar Gal. Looking forward to this weeks show.
> 
> Nice seeing yens back on here some Jeof..


Thanks Frank!

Glad I can steal some time nowadays to hang out and chat with my fellow LOTLs.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Vote submitted! Keep up the good work Bob and Dale!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't have an iPod, I have a generic mp3 player from Dell. Consequently, I don't use Apple's proprietory iTunes for my podcast receiver, I use Juice (formerly iPodder). Last time I looked, the three links on the DWSC website all seemed to be iTunes specific. Do you think you could post a generic link for use with Juice? Thanks!


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

can't you just visit the DWSC website, right click on the episode date and save the mp3 and then load the mp3 onto your Dell device? Should work fine.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

jcruz1027 said:


> can't you just visit the DWSC website, right click on the episode date and save the mp3 and then load the mp3 onto your Dell device? Should work fine.


Well, _yeah_, but then it's not a podcast, it's just an audio download. The purpose of podcasting is to automate the download process and remove the need to visit all the various different websites at different times and manually download the audio files.

Look, I'm a software developer, OK?! This sort of thing is important to me. :c


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes that should work. On the blog site for my podcast you can click on the episode and the feed will start to download. Same if you go to Libsyn where the file is hosted-you can do a direct download. The nice thing about Itunes is the subscription feature. I am a real newb when it comes to feed, but I think seperate feed might be a pain to create-dunno.


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Well, _yeah_, but then it's not a podcast, it's just an audio download. The purpose of podcasting is to automate the download process and remove the need to visit all the various different websites at different times and manually download the audio files.
> 
> Look, I'm a software developer, OK?! This sort of thing is important to me. :c


I know what you mean. I guess I misread your situation. Automatic download is the way to go. But maybe CigarGal is on to something with it being a pain.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I think Bob at Dogwatch is a pretty savvy tech guy-he might have an answer-send him an e-mail


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> I think Bob at Dogwatch is a pretty savvy tech guy-he might have an answer-send him an e-mail


Email sent. Thanks for your help, guys.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Hey Bob and Dale,
> 
> If you get any listeners from Acapulco, I'm gonna go ahead and take the credit for the super hot marketing job done by my 14 month old daughter, Grace and yours truly.
> 
> See for yourself.


That is one fine looking shirt you've got on there. You'll get all the credit for any new listeners from Acapulco!

I must say though, Grace surely upstages the shirt and the ol' man. She's a cutie!

Thanks Bro!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> Email sent. Thanks for your help, guys.


Folks,

You should be able to use any aggregator, not just iTunes. I think Doppler Radio is one of the ones out there right now.

In any case, if you plug in http://www.dogwatchsocialclub.com/dwsc.xml into your aggregator, it should initiate the automatic feed without any issues.

Bob, Dale ... is this right?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Correct Mr. Professor! We are also registered with most of the podcast directories and one can subscribe from their sites with their favorite "podcatcher" too.

However, Bob did find a broken link or two on some of our aggregator buttons. He tells me they work now.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> I must say though, Grace surely upstages the shirt and the ol' man. She's a cutie!
> 
> Thanks Bro!


Funny, but Grace always upstages me no matter where we are. And I'm cool with that. 

As soon as she can, I'll get her to say "DogWatch Social Club" and send you guys the MP3. It might take a few months though. :r


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Just listened to this week's show - another great one guys!

Liked the Stogie Review guys being on there  

~Mark


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Folks,
> 
> You should be able to use any aggregator, not just iTunes. I think Doppler Radio is one of the ones out there right now.
> 
> ...


That's what I was after! Loaded right up! Thanks, guys!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Gorillas,

We're doing something right 'cuz the DWSC is up to 140 in the rankings! A few more votes for June and they could push right up into the TOP 100!


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Just listened to this week's show - another great one guys!
> 
> Liked the Stogie Review guys being on there
> 
> ~Mark


Thanks mark. Doing the show was alot of fun. The banter started about 20 minutes before the show and ended about 20 minutes after the show. Non stop good time. Bob and Dale are good people, on and off the show.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

RANKING AS OF RIGHT NOW IS 129!

They're REALLY close to cracking that TOP 100. All you DWSC fans out there that haven't voted, stop on by thru the link in my sig and show 'em some love!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

6 more spots ... 4 days in which to do it.

A coupla more votes oughta push 'em up over the top.

Well done on the latest show guys! I hope it garners the necessary votes!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Out of 21,200 podcasts out there ... 

CONGRATS on hitting the TOP 100! And congrats to all the Gorillas that helped make it happen!

Now, let's keep them up there in the rankings by keeping the votes coming!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

This week's is up!

Don't forget to vote! Only a couple days left in the month!

~Mark


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

You guys & gals are just absolutely amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You have no idea how much your support means to us and our little show. Many thanks, and we'll work to keep earning your support.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> You guys & gals are just absolutely amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You have no idea how much your support means to us and our little show. Many thanks, and we'll work to keep earning your support.


I guess it is the other way around-your show means a lot to us. It is always my first dowload and listen for the week. Keep up the good work. Did you break into the top 100 yet at the Alley? Ah, I see you did-Congrats!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> You guys & gals are just absolutely amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You have no idea how much your support means to us and our little show. Many thanks, and we'll work to keep earning your support.


Guys, you truly have a good thing going on here, as your show definitely has struck a nerve with the BOTL's and SOTL's here in the jungle. Keep it up and I can promise you this listener will stay tuned!!

Good Smokes!:w

Ceedee


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks to all of that have supported the show and voted at Podcastalley. It does mean a lot to us. Your listening is what keeps us going.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

One of my favorite smoke times every week is enjoying my cigar pick of the evening and listening to the Podcast.

Well done Bob and Dale! 
(or is it Dale and Bob?!)


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

If you haven't voted yet, give a clicky or two down below to cement the Top 100 standing for the DWSC this month. Right now they're at 99 with two days left.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

PitDog said:


> Well done Bob and Dale!
> (or is it Dale and Bob?!)


I like your thinking! I voted for Dale & Bob, but Bob is bigger than me, so......

Along with "Professor of Herfology", Jeof now has the title of "Head Cheerleader" for the DWSC. Thanks bunches for rallying the troops! Even if we don't hold the Top 100 in the waning days of the month, we can say we were there.

Now...if everyone who voted in June would cast their July votes in the first couple days of the month, we may hit the Top 50 for a few days......


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Jeof now has the title of "Head Cheerleader" for the DWSC.


Uhm ... I didn't even make the cheerleading squad, but thanks for dredging up that painful memory. Apparently, I look awful in the tight sweater and mini skirt ... and my legs are too hairy. u


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Apparently, I look awful in the tight sweater and mini skirt ... and my legs are too hairy. u


Too early in the morning for that visual.......


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Congrats on a GREAT showing for June! As of right now, the DWSC ranks 92nd out of 21,200 podcasts WORLDWIDE!

Well earned, well deserved and well done gentlemen!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Congrats on a GREAT showing for June! As of right now, the DWSC ranks 92nd out of 21,200 podcasts WORLDWIDE!
> 
> Well earned, well deserved and well done gentlemen!


While it is tempting to take credit, it is really all our listeners who decide what they want to listen to and if it keeps them interested. My humble thanks to all who care enough about our venture to support us in such a selfless way!

When we started the show, Bob & I differed on the importance of these rankings. Although they seem silly and sometimes more of a popularity contest, it is amazing what impact such statements as quoted above have when we are discussing financial support of the show with prospective underwriters. This in turn will allow us to grow and add to our core audience, which in turn attracts more sponsors. Everybody wins!

The second month of our show, when we had 12 downloads, we were excited! Someone actually listened to us. Now we are averaging over 10,000 downloads/month and running out of bandwidth. That's a great problem to have. I credit much of that growth to the BOTL and SOTL of Club Stogie. Many Thanks Again!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I can't wait for this week's show! The interview with the Rocky Patel should be great!

~Mark


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

n2advnture said:


> I can't wait for this week's show! The interview with the Rocky Patel should be great!
> 
> ~Mark


I don't think it's rocky but is one of the other Patel's  Either way very impressive!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Listened to this week's episode last night while enjoying a BBF from 01! Really enjoyed the interview with David. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

New month! New votes needed! Can we do it two months in a row?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Guys,

That was an EXCELLENT show. Bob, your interview with Nish and Nimish Patel was fantastic. Thse guys are obviously passionate and super-enthusiastic about their product and their industry and it absolutely showed in the interview.

As a result, I too am looking forward to sampling the Old World Reserve because franly, they made it sound like the best thing since sliced bread.

Congrats all around!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Just want to let everyone know that we plan to have Mark Neff (N2Advnture) on next week's show. Started out as a segment on humidors, but we'll see where we end up! Be sure to listen so you can pick on him the rest of the week. He claims to be shy.......:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Just want to let everyone know that we plan to have Mark Neff (N2Advnture) on next week's show. Started out as a segment on humidors, but we'll see where we end up! Be sure to listen so you can pick on him the rest of the week. He claims to be shy.......:r


Congrats Mark. Cant wait to hear you on the air. Definatley a good choice Dale.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats Mark.

Prepare yourself though, after one show youll be hopelessly addicted to herfin with Dale and Bob


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

greeeeaaaatttt....thanks Dale :fu 

~M


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

The new episode is up!

Great show guys (excluding my segment of course  )

www.dogwatchsocialclub.com

~Mark


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice segment Mark! You da man!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Downloaded last segment, awesome guys........sent my vote also.....


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

man I feel deprived, I haven't been able to listen to the last few episodes yet. but dont worry, I will  keep it going Bob and Dale


----------

